# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء 14 يونيو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ الي شندي ظهر اليوم



تغادر بعثة المريخ الي مدينة شندي ظهر اليوم لمواجهة الاهلي يوم غدٍ الاربعاء في اللقاء المؤجل من الدورة الاولي لمنافسة الدوري الممتاز علي رأس بعثة قوامها 20 لاعبا الي جانب الجهاز الفني بقيادة برهان تية المدير الفني ومحسن سيد المدرب العام .. وكان الجهاز الفني قرر اختيار قائمته من خلال المران الذي اجراه بالامس الذي شهد حضور نادر مالك عضو لجنة التسيير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جماهير المريخ تتخوف من مشاركة المعز أمام الآرسنال




أبدت أعداد كبيرة من جماهير المريخ تخوفها من مشاركة حارس الفريق الثاني المعز محجوب في مباراة الغد الصعبة أمام أهلي شندي وأبدت قلقها اذا لم يلحق اليوغندي جمال سالم بالمباراة والمشاركة منذ البداية فيها حيث ترى الجماهير أن المعز كان قد ابتعد عن الملاعب لفترة طويلة في القسم الأول من الدوري الأمر الذي سيجعله لن يكون قادراً لحماية عرين الفريق في مباراة الغد أمام الآرسنال وتمنت الجماهير أن يعتمد الجهاز الفني على الحارس اليوغندي باعتباره أكثر جاهزية من المعز للمشاركة في المباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الوالي يعد اللاعبين بتسليمهم كافة حقوقهم عقب العودة من شندي



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
وعد رئيس نادي المريخ السيد جمال الوالي لاعبي الفريق بتسليمهم كاف حقوقهم المالية بطرف نادي المريخ عقب العودة من مدينة شندي و التي سيغادر لها المريخ ظهر اليوم للعب ضد الاهلي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز غد الاربعاء وكان الرئيس جمال الوالي قد تحدث مع اللاعبين عن اهمية الفوز في مباراة الاربعاء و طالب اللاعبين بضرورة العودة بنقاط المباراة .

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 جماهير المريخ تتخوف من مشاركة المعز أمام الآرسنال




أبدت أعداد كبيرة من جماهير المريخ تخوفها من مشاركة حارس الفريق الثاني المعز محجوب في مباراة الغد الصعبة أمام أهلي شندي وأبدت قلقها اذا لم يلحق اليوغندي جمال سالم بالمباراة والمشاركة منذ البداية فيها حيث ترى الجماهير أن المعز كان قد ابتعد عن الملاعب لفترة طويلة في القسم الأول من الدوري الأمر الذي سيجعله لن يكون قادراً لحماية عرين الفريق في مباراة الغد أمام الآرسنال وتمنت الجماهير أن يعتمد الجهاز الفني على الحارس اليوغندي باعتباره أكثر جاهزية من المعز للمشاركة في المباراة.




ما هذا التشجيع! ندمر في القون الموجود من اجل سراب.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جمال الوالي يجتمع باللاعبين ويسلمهم حوافزهم عقب العودة من شندي 
 
 
أعلن السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ على مخاطبة لاعبي الفريق في  مران الفريق الرئيسي استعداداً لمواجهة أهلي شندي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز  ووعد الوالي اللاعبين بتسليمهم مستحقاتهم المالية عقب عودة بعثة الفريق من  شندي غداً وطالب الوالي اللاعبين بالتركيز على لقاء الغد والعمل بجدية حتى  يتمكنوا من تحقيق الفوز على الآرسنال على أرضه والعودة بالنقاط كاملة إلى  الخرطوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعثة المريخ تغادر ظهر اليوم إلى شندي وعلي جعفر أبرز المبعدين 
 
 
تغادر بعثة المريخ ظهر اليوم إلى شندي لمواجهة الآرسنال غداً في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز وتضم البعثة 20لاعباً الى جانب أعضاء الجهازين الفني  والإداري ويترأسها حمد السيد مضوي عضو المجلس وقد تم إبعاد مدافع الفريق  علي جعفر من البعثة لعدم جاهزيته الفنية والبدنية لأداء المباراة، وستعود  بعثة المريخ من شندي عقب مواجهة الغد مباشرة بحيث ينخرط الفريق في معسكره  المقفول استعداداً لمواجهة الهلال في العشرين من الشهر الجاري في ختام  الدورة الأولى لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديلات في تشكيلة المريخ ضد نمور دار جعل 

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

تشهد تشكيلة المريخ يوم غد ضد الاهلي شندي في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز تعديلات على مستوى التشكيلة الاساسية بدخول كل من صلاح نمر  على مستوى الدفاع بجانب الوك اكيج و ابراهيم جعفر في وسط الملعب و يفقد  المريخ تراوري و راجي واوكرا وجابسون سالمون بسبب توجدهم خارج السودان .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والي الخرطوم  يكشف عن فكرة تحويل الهلال والمريخ لاندية تستنبط موارد مستديمة 

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
كشف  والي الخرطوم الفريق ركن عبدالرحيم محمد حسين  عن الفكرة التى قام بطرحها علي السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ والسيد  اشرف الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال عن ضرورة التفكير فى استنباط موارد  مستديمىة للنادين بما يفي الصرف عي الالتزامات دون الاعتماد علي الافراد ,  وذلك علي هامش دعودة افطار التى قامها بمنزله لقيادات القوات النظامية وقد  شارك الحديث بعض القيادات المنتمين للوسط الرياضي يتقدمهم الفريق طارق  عثمان الطاهر مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ و الفريق محمد احمد بحر الامين العام  السابق لنادي الهلال , وقد اكد الوالي عن بلورة كل الافكار التى تم طرحها  وانه سوف يشرع فى التنفيذ بالتشاور مع قيادات الناديين , وقد تقدم الحضور  بالشكر للسيد الوالي علي اهتمامه بالرياضية بولاية الخرطوم وعلي وجه الخصوص  الأندية الجماهيرة .

*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تعديلات في تشكيلة المريخ ضد نمور دار جعل 

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

تشهد تشكيلة المريخ يوم غد ضد الاهلي شندي في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز تعديلات على مستوى التشكيلة الاساسية بدخول كل من صلاح نمر  على مستوى الدفاع بجانب الوك اكيج و ابراهيم جعفر في وسط الملعب و يفقد  المريخ تراوري و راجي واوكرا وجابسون سالمون بسبب توجدهم خارج السودان .




بالتوفيق يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لجنة شئون اللاعبين الهواة تعتمد تسجيل ألوك أكيج للمريخ وشيبوب للهلال



اعتمدت لجنة شئون اللاعبني الهواة بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في اجتماعها الذي عقدته اليوم الاثنين تسجيل اللاعب ألوك أكيج للمريخ بعد أن رفضت الشكوى المقدمة من الهلال الذي طعن في عدم صحة تسجيل اللاعب للمريخ وكذلك اعتمدت اللجنة تسجيل اللاعب شرف شيبوب للهلال بعد أن رفض الشكوى المقدمة من المريخ الذي طعن في عدم قانونية تسجيل اللاعب للهلال وأمنت اللجنة على صحة مشاركة اللاعبين المسجلين في التسجيلات التكميلية في مايو في المباريات المؤجلة من الدورة الأولى لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعثة المريخ تغادر ظهر اليوم لشندي وتحل بفندق بالكوثر 

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

من المتوقع ان تغادر بعثة فريق الكرة بالمريخ ظهر اليوم الى مدينة شندي و  ذلك لاداء مباراة الغد ضد الاهلي شندي في بطولة الدوري و يتوقع ان يحل  المريخ بفندق الكوثر و سيؤدي مرانه الرئيسي عقب صلاة التراويح باستاد شندي  تحت اشراف مدربه برهان تيه و مساعده محسن سيد و يترأس البعثة حمد السيد  مضوى بعد اعتذار متوكل احمد على لظروف عملية تتعلق بانجازملفات خاصة  بالمريخ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير
الخرطوم.. هل يخرج عن المألوف؟

* المألوف في مواجهات الخرطوم الوطني والهلال ام درمان في مختلف المناسبات ان نتائج المباريات لا تخرج عن إحتمالين: إما فوز الهلال أو التعادل.
* والمألوف -أيضاً- ان الخرطوم الوطني يتفوق على الهلال فنياً ويبدو مسيطراً ولكنه غالباً ما يفشل في هز شباك الهلال أو التفوق الصريح عليه.
* وفي الموسم الماضي تابعت واحدة من اجمل المباريات للفريقين في الدوري الممتاز والتي شهدها استاد الخرطوم وانتهت بالتعادل السلبي.
* في المباراة المذكورة تلاعب لاعبو الخرطوم الوطني بالهلالاب وعلّموهم هندسة الكورة ولكن للأسف على مستوى السيطرة الميدانية ودون نجاعة هجومية.
* نجا الهلال من هزيمة محققة وهي لم تكن المرة الأولى ولن تكون الأخيرة.
* أبرز عيوب الخرطوم الوطني رغم أداؤه الجميل في كرة القدم أن لاعبيه لا يتمتعون بحساسية الشباك.
* يمكنك التأكد من صحة هذا الأمر من خلال الأهداف الشحيحة للفريق في مختلف البطولات.
* يحتل الخرطوم الوطني دائماً موقعاً متقدماً في الدوري ولكن حصيلته من الأهداف بالكاد تؤهله لحصد النقاط.
* حتى مشاركات الفريق الخارجية تشير إلى معاناته في تسجيل الأهداف وهي الوسيلة الوحيدة لتخطي الخصوم.
* يتجدد غداً لقاء الفريقين الخرطوم والهلال على بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويتوقع أن يستمر تفوق الخرطوم على مستوى الأداء الجميل والكورة الحلوة فيما سيظفر الهلال بنقطة لا يستحقها أو النقاط الثلاث معاً.
* إذا لم يخرج الخرطوم الوطني عن المألوف ويعرف هز الشباك فهو موعود بفقدان نقاط مباراة الغد وإهدار فرصة ثمينة في التغلب على فريق مازال يبحث عن نفسه تحت قيادة مدربه الجديد بيلاتشي.
* شخصياً أتوقع ان تتواصل معاناة الخرطوم في تسجيل الأهداف وبالتالي عليه أن لا يحلم بتجاوز الهلال وأفضل نتيجة يمكن أن يخرج بها هي التعادل السلبي.
* وعلى الجانب الآخر فرغم التفوق الفني المستمر للخرطوم على الهلال إلا أن الأخير يعرف كيف ينال من خصمه ولو من فرصة نادرة.
* يحتاج الجهاز الفني للخرطوم الإنتباه إلى نقاطة ضعف فريقه المؤثرة ويعمل على معالجتها بمطالبة اللاعبين بالتركيز أكثر أمام المرمى.
* صحيح أن الخصم غير مخيف أو مرعب ولكن الرعب الحقيقي يكمن في فريق الخرطوم الوطني ونحسه العجيب الذي يلازمه في مباريات الهلال بالذات.
* فرضية أن أبناء الخرطوم (3) هم هلالاب ولا يقبلون هزيمة معشوقهم الأول غير مقبولة لدينا ونستبعدها.
* دائماً هناك تشكيك في أن الخرطوم الوطني لا يحبذ هزيمة الهلال حسب الأواصر القوية التي تجمع إدارته والنادي من حيث النشأة والتكوين وإرتباطهم بالهلال ولكننا نرى أن اخلاقيات الرياضة مازالت بخير.
* وهذا تحدي جديد مطلوب من نجوم الخرطوم وقبلهم الجهاز الإداري الإنتباه له والعمل خلاف الصورة الذهنية السيئة عن الخرطوم وتأريخ مواجهاته مع الهلال.
* تركيز أكبر أمام المرمى الهلالي وهدف وحيد يكفي لتجاوز رفاق الحارس مكسيم.
* التسديد من بعيد أحد نقاط ضعف الحارس الكميروني مكسيم وهي خاصية يجب ان تميز الخرطوم بجانب تميزه المسبق في الثنائيات والاختراقات. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد 
 شاخور ماكان عندو قروب واتس
والشهرة لاتاتي بالكلام تاتي بالعمل فقط،،،،،


باقي خمسة ايام لنفرة القروبات
وفي ناس محتاجه اعادة صياغة
بس حنفكر كل زول عايز يشتهر علي حساب القروب تبعة
شاخور اسس المريخ ودعم المريخ من اير قروب واتساب او صفحة فيس
عمل بعيد عن الاعلام حتي اتاه الاعلام والشهرة تزحف علي قدميها
عرفتوا الفرق!!!
من يبحث عن الشو والشهرة فليبحث عنها بعيدا عن قروبات الغلابة والكادحين
اعمل من حر مالك ودع عملك يتحدث عنك
لم اعمالك ترى النور سيتسال الناس عن صاحب المجهود
حينها ستشتهر
لاتتسلق عبر قروبات الواتس اب وقروش الاعضاء وتلمع شخصك او تلمع نفسك !!!
القروب ليس باسمك
انما كل القروبات يسبقها اسم المريخ او يعقبها اسم الزعيم او يتوسطها اسم المارد او معناها يرمز الي الجمهور
يعني انشاءك للقروب لايعطيك الافضلية بالنجاح
الاعضاء هم اصحاب الفضل عليك
لذلك نصيحة اخوية لكل مشرف
دورك فقط التنظيم للعمل
وانت مجرد مؤتمن علي اصوات ومال القروب،،،
كل واحد او مشرف يبحث عن الشهرة او المنصب علية ان يعمل باسمة او يظهر العمل من حر مالة فقط !!!
الكلام دا مقصود بيه كل شخص باحث عن الشهرة او التلميع او المنصب
وكل شخص الكلام دا حرك فية شعرة يتاكد تماما انة مقصود
طبعا التحريك ليس بالاعجاب ام بالسؤال هل انا المقصود!!!!
الاجابة متروكة لكم
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
الرسالة التانية لاصحاب الانفة والتعالي علي الاخرين
تزكر فقط انك ذاهب وستبقى اعمالك
تزكر انك ربما نترحم عليك غدا
هل ستخلد ذكرى طيبة خلفك ام الترحم سيكون من باب اداء الواجب!!!
عملك وحده وتعاملك من يجبر الاخرين علي الدعاء بكل الم
ولاتنسى
تذكروا محاسن موتاكم
اترك لك بصمه بالنزول الي مستوى الحدث ومستوى تفكير من يخاطبك
لاتغرك العظمه والفشخرة الكذابة
عملك وحده عو الباقي
ان كان خيرا فلك مثلة دعوات من الملايين
وان كان شرا فلك دعوات من اقرب الاقربين واداء واجب من الباقين!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
لاتشهر نفسك علي حساب الاخرين
وتزكر الذين ضحوا باموالهم وجهدهم من اجل الزعيم
ناس خلفت اجمل الزكريات والتضحيات
واسمهم محفور في امخاخنا
باعمالهم فقط
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
دعمنا سيتواصل
وتشجيعنا سيتواصل
فرجتنا ستتوقف وستحل محلها
المواجهه وبتر كل صاحب مصلحة او شهرة،،
من كان بيننا يدعم ويشجع ويكون من البسطاء الكادحين حبابوا الف
ومن كان من اصحاب الوجهين فلك مننا كلمات تسم بدنك حتى ينصلح حالك!!!
ياتجلس وسطينا وتكون مننا وفينا
او تمشي تشتهر في صحف او مجلات وممكن تاخد ليك لافتة وتقيف في نص المدرجات
وتكتب فيها
شووووووووووفني!!!!
وسنرشدك للخطاطا ان احببت
بس من غير ماتقول انا قروب المريخ الفلاني
تحدث عن نفسك فقط
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
النفرة قائمة والقروبات ستدعم
الجميع يحمل هم الكيان الا من رفض
نفرتنا بتاريخ ظ،ظ¨/ظ¦
وقروباتنا هم الخير والبركة
اخي المشرف
كل عضو حيقول قروبنا مشارك في النفرة
ماحيقولوا مشرفنا مشارك في النفرة
انشاء الله فهمتوها
لذلك نتحمل امانة اخوانا في القروبات
عشان كل واحد شارك ودعم من سكات
كلهم في نظري هم شاخور والوالي وحجوج وغيرهم كتير
اخي المشرف خليك مفتكر دائما
انك تحمل امانة ستسأل منها
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
حبايبنا واخوانا اعضاء القروبات
مشاركتك بجنية او مية جنية تزكر دائما انها لنهضة المريخ
تخيل انك بتنشط بيها نت
وبدال النت حننشط بيها خزينة المريخ
نشط خزينة الزعيم واستمتع بسعة بيانات وتمرريرات وفرحة فوز
نشط خزينة المريخ بقدر فرحتك
لاكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها
نشط واستمتع بمعشوقك يملأ الدنيا فرحا وبهجه
المريخ يستاهل قيمة تنشيط النت
الاتنين بيودوك عالم جميل،،،،
نزكر اخوانا المشرفين شاخور رحمة الله ماكان عندة قروب واتساب واعطى المريخ في صمت
وكل شخص داعم في قروبك له الحق في ابداء الراي وتوصيل الصوت
لانو داعم ايضا بصمت
اعطوا الامانة حقها كما ينبغي
نفرتنا يوم ظ،ظ¨/ظ¦
للانضمام وتسجيل اسمك في قائمه الشرف
اسامة حسب الدائم ظ ظ©ظ،ظ¨ظ¢ظ ظ©ظ£ظ§ظ¦
المك ظ ظ©ظ،ظ¦ظ¦ظ§ظ¨ظ¤ظ¦ظ¢
الشريف ظ ظ©ظ،ظ¨ظ©ظ¤ظ¥ظ ظ ظ¥
قروب تحالف المشرفين لدعم الكيان
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة طبية
اخي الصائم
يجيب ان تكون وجبة الافطاروالسحور من غذاء متنوع ومتوازن يشمل مجموعات الغذاء الاربع
لحوم بيضاء او حمراء خضار فواكهه خبز وحبوب ومواد نشويةً والحليب ومنتجاتة،،،
وربنا ينعم علي الجميع بالصحة والعافية
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة مرورية
وراء كل حادث مخالفة مرورية
والموبايل يشكل نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث المرورية
اصل واتصل
اتصالك مهم لكن حياتك اهم
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع
الطريق ملك للجميع فلاتفتكر انه ملكك وحدك وتقعد تشتم في خلق الله،،،
الصيام يحتاج الي التركيز في الطريق
قيادتك بامان والتزامك بالتوجيهات المرورية حزام امان لك ولغيرك
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع،،،،،،،،
لاتسجل اسمك في قائمة الوفيات بتهور واستعجال وعدم ثبات
كل السرعة توصلك الي دارك الي السرعة القاتلة،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية........
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
نقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطاءنا في يوم من الايام،،،،،،،،


*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد 
 شاخور ماكان عندو قروب واتس
والشهرة لاتاتي بالكلام تاتي بالعمل فقط،،،،،


باقي خمسة ايام لنفرة القروبات
وفي ناس محتاجه اعادة صياغة
بس حنفكر كل زول عايز يشتهر علي حساب القروب تبعة
شاخور اسس المريخ ودعم المريخ من اير قروب واتساب او صفحة فيس
عمل بعيد عن الاعلام حتي اتاه الاعلام والشهرة تزحف علي قدميها
عرفتوا الفرق!!!
من يبحث عن الشو والشهرة فليبحث عنها بعيدا عن قروبات الغلابة والكادحين
اعمل من حر مالك ودع عملك يتحدث عنك
لم اعمالك ترى النور سيتسال الناس عن صاحب المجهود
حينها ستشتهر
لاتتسلق عبر قروبات الواتس اب وقروش الاعضاء وتلمع شخصك او تلمع نفسك !!!
القروب ليس باسمك
انما كل القروبات يسبقها اسم المريخ او يعقبها اسم الزعيم او يتوسطها اسم المارد او معناها يرمز الي الجمهور
يعني انشاءك للقروب لايعطيك الافضلية بالنجاح
الاعضاء هم اصحاب الفضل عليك
لذلك نصيحة اخوية لكل مشرف
دورك فقط التنظيم للعمل
وانت مجرد مؤتمن علي اصوات ومال القروب،،،
كل واحد او مشرف يبحث عن الشهرة او المنصب علية ان يعمل باسمة او يظهر العمل من حر مالة فقط !!!
الكلام دا مقصود بيه كل شخص باحث عن الشهرة او التلميع او المنصب
وكل شخص الكلام دا حرك فية شعرة يتاكد تماما انة مقصود
طبعا التحريك ليس بالاعجاب ام بالسؤال هل انا المقصود!!!!
الاجابة متروكة لكم
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
الرسالة التانية لاصحاب الانفة والتعالي علي الاخرين
تزكر فقط انك ذاهب وستبقى اعمالك
تزكر انك ربما نترحم عليك غدا
هل ستخلد ذكرى طيبة خلفك ام الترحم سيكون من باب اداء الواجب!!!
عملك وحده وتعاملك من يجبر الاخرين علي الدعاء بكل الم
ولاتنسى
تذكروا محاسن موتاكم
اترك لك بصمه بالنزول الي مستوى الحدث ومستوى تفكير من يخاطبك
لاتغرك العظمه والفشخرة الكذابة
عملك وحده عو الباقي
ان كان خيرا فلك مثلة دعوات من الملايين
وان كان شرا فلك دعوات من اقرب الاقربين واداء واجب من الباقين!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
لاتشهر نفسك علي حساب الاخرين
وتزكر الذين ضحوا باموالهم وجهدهم من اجل الزعيم
ناس خلفت اجمل الزكريات والتضحيات
واسمهم محفور في امخاخنا
باعمالهم فقط
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
دعمنا سيتواصل
وتشجيعنا سيتواصل
فرجتنا ستتوقف وستحل محلها
المواجهه وبتر كل صاحب مصلحة او شهرة،،
من كان بيننا يدعم ويشجع ويكون من البسطاء الكادحين حبابوا الف
ومن كان من اصحاب الوجهين فلك مننا كلمات تسم بدنك حتى ينصلح حالك!!!
ياتجلس وسطينا وتكون مننا وفينا
او تمشي تشتهر في صحف او مجلات وممكن تاخد ليك لافتة وتقيف في نص المدرجات
وتكتب فيها
شووووووووووفني!!!!
وسنرشدك للخطاطا ان احببت
بس من غير ماتقول انا قروب المريخ الفلاني
تحدث عن نفسك فقط
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
النفرة قائمة والقروبات ستدعم
الجميع يحمل هم الكيان الا من رفض
نفرتنا بتاريخ ظ،ظ¨/ظ¦
وقروباتنا هم الخير والبركة
اخي المشرف
كل عضو حيقول قروبنا مشارك في النفرة
ماحيقولوا مشرفنا مشارك في النفرة
انشاء الله فهمتوها
لذلك نتحمل امانة اخوانا في القروبات
عشان كل واحد شارك ودعم من سكات
كلهم في نظري هم شاخور والوالي وحجوج وغيرهم كتير
اخي المشرف خليك مفتكر دائما
انك تحمل امانة ستسأل منها
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
حبايبنا واخوانا اعضاء القروبات
مشاركتك بجنية او مية جنية تزكر دائما انها لنهضة المريخ
تخيل انك بتنشط بيها نت
وبدال النت حننشط بيها خزينة المريخ
نشط خزينة الزعيم واستمتع بسعة بيانات وتمرريرات وفرحة فوز
نشط خزينة المريخ بقدر فرحتك
لاكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها
نشط واستمتع بمعشوقك يملأ الدنيا فرحا وبهجه
المريخ يستاهل قيمة تنشيط النت
الاتنين بيودوك عالم جميل،،،،
نزكر اخوانا المشرفين شاخور رحمة الله ماكان عندة قروب واتساب واعطى المريخ في صمت
وكل شخص داعم في قروبك له الحق في ابداء الراي وتوصيل الصوت
لانو داعم ايضا بصمت
اعطوا الامانة حقها كما ينبغي
نفرتنا يوم ظ،ظ¨/ظ¦
للانضمام وتسجيل اسمك في قائمه الشرف
اسامة حسب الدائم ظ ظ©ظ،ظ¨ظ¢ظ ظ©ظ£ظ§ظ¦
المك ظ ظ©ظ،ظ¦ظ¦ظ§ظ¨ظ¤ظ¦ظ¢
الشريف ظ ظ©ظ،ظ¨ظ©ظ¤ظ¥ظ ظ ظ¥
قروب تحالف المشرفين لدعم الكيان
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة طبية
اخي الصائم
يجيب ان تكون وجبة الافطاروالسحور من غذاء متنوع ومتوازن يشمل مجموعات الغذاء الاربع
لحوم بيضاء او حمراء خضار فواكهه خبز وحبوب ومواد نشويةً والحليب ومنتجاتة،،،
وربنا ينعم علي الجميع بالصحة والعافية
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة مرورية
وراء كل حادث مخالفة مرورية
والموبايل يشكل نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث المرورية
اصل واتصل
اتصالك مهم لكن حياتك اهم
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع
الطريق ملك للجميع فلاتفتكر انه ملكك وحدك وتقعد تشتم في خلق الله،،،
الصيام يحتاج الي التركيز في الطريق
قيادتك بامان والتزامك بالتوجيهات المرورية حزام امان لك ولغيرك
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع،،،،،،،،
لاتسجل اسمك في قائمة الوفيات بتهور واستعجال وعدم ثبات
كل السرعة توصلك الي دارك الي السرعة القاتلة،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية........
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
نقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطاءنا في يوم من الايام،،،،،،،،





هل هذا المقال مقال الامس ام تشابه علي البقر.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف حمراء
احمد محمد صالح 
 نقاط الشنداوية في غاية الأهمية (1 _ 2)


الرئيسيه / المقالات / حروف حمراء
اليوم 12:05 AM



* يعود فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ لمنافسات الدوري المنحاز غدا عندما يحل ضيفا ثقيلا علي الأهلي شندي في مباراة لا تقبل القمسمة علي أثنين او ثلاثة وأعني بثلاثة ان يتقاسم النقاط كل من المريخ والأهلي والحكام كما حدث في الكثير من مباريات المريخ في هذا الموسم حتي أصبح التحكيم العلامة الفارقة في المباريات

* نقاط مباراة الشنداوية مهمة جدا لتخليص الفارق مع المتصدر قبل مباراة القمة وبالتالي يدخل اللاعبين المباراة بروح معنوية عالية من أجل تحقيق الفوز وتشديد الخناق علي المتصدر الذي تصدر بأمر التحكيم

* تقابل الفريقان عديد المرات في بطولة الدوري وكانت النتائج متقاربة بين الفريقين مما يعني ان المباراة لكن سهلة كما يتوقعها البعض بالرغم من الأداء المخيب للشنداوية في الدوري هذا الموسم ورغم التراجع الي أنهم يبقوا أقوياء في معقلهم مهما كانت ظروفهم

* يدخل المريخ مباراة الارسنال وسط غيابات وأصابات مؤثرة ( بكور . ترتر . راجي ) ولكن الأنتدابات الجديدة قادرة علي تعويض تلك الغيابات

* بعد تجربة هلال الرمال الذي كسبها رفقاء ألوك بخماسية تأكدنا تماما من جاهزية الفريق لمواجهة اي فريق في الدوري او خارجها
خوفنا كان من أعداد الفريق المتأخر ولكن بعد المباراة أطمئنينا علي المارد الاحمر
وتألق الرباعي رمضان والوك ابراهيم جعفر والنعسان جعلنا لا نحس بغياب العناصر الأساسية في الفريق

* لم نخشي علي المريخ من الخصم أكثر من خوفنا عليه من التحكيم السوداني الكارثي والذي بسببه فقد الزعيم الكثير من النقاط وكسب المتصدر الكثير من النقاط

* التعاقد مع تيه ومحسن جاء في الوقت المناسب لقيادة الفريق في المباريتين المهمتين أمام الارسنال والهلال ولكن ما نخشاه هو ان يتعامل تيه مع المريخ ( العالمي ) كباقي كومبارس الدوري المنحاز وينتهج من (الخندقة ) كخير وسيلة للهجوم أمام الخصوم
عليه ان يواصل في الطريقة الهجومية والأداء الممتع ثم النتيجة

* في رأي مباراة الشندواية أهم بكثير من مباراة القمة التي غالبا ما تخرج بالتعادل نسبة للضغط الأعلامي و ( الشفقة ) لدي اللاعبين والذي يكون سببا لاهدار أسهل الفرص
مباراة الشنداوية هي مربط الفرس بالنسبة للمريخ و ان لا قدر الله خسرها الزعيم سيخلص حظوظه بنسبه كبيرة في الأحتفاظ بالقلب وان فاز فيها سيفوز بأذن الله في مباراة القمة ويخلص الفارق الي نقطة

* عودة الوالي جاء في الوقت الحاسم وجلسته الأخيرة مع اللاعبين وتسليمهم مرتباتهم سيظهر أثرها في مباراة الشنداوية عندما يتحرر اللاعبين من مشاكلم ويقدمون أفضل ما لديهم

* يراودني أحساس بأن المريخ سيفوز في مباريتي الارسنال والقمة وأحساسي ناتجا من أصرار وعزيمة اللاعبين في تحقيق الفوز وظهر ذلك في مباراة هلال الرمال والجيش الوديتان

*شخصيا أراهن علي أبراهيم جعفر والوك ورمضان لحسم الشنداوية مبكرا وأهداء الفوز للسيد جمال الوالي بمناسبة عودته وبالتالي تتواصل أفراح القلعة الحمراء

* للحروف بقايا *

*حملة الدفاع عن اللقب تبدء من شندي ولا مجال للتخازل والتهاون مجددا
* الوصيف الذي فشل في الفوز علي حبش ناقصين ليس مؤهلا للمحافظة علي الصدارة في القسم الثاني للدوري ليبقي مصير المريخ في المحافظة علي لقبه بيده
* أضحكني خبر مطالبة الوصيف بتحكيم أجنبي لمباراة القمة علي من يضحك هؤلاء ؟ في ذمتكم انتوا لو في تحكيم أجنبي كان بتكونوا في المركز الخامس خلي الصدارة
* علي جماهير المريخ ان يتوقعوا أي حاجة طالما أن لجنة التحكيم المركزية زرقاء
*الذين يحاولون أعادة تراوري الحبشي لا تتعبوا أنفسكم فعودة الوالي سببا كافيا لعودته
* عدم أنضباط الأجانب يبقي نقطة ضغف جميع مجالس المريخ
* يجب ان نرفع القبعات أحتراما وتقديرا لمحسن سيد الذي نجح في تجهيز الفريق بدنيا ونفسيا في وقت قياسي
* الراوبط التشجيعية والأولتراس ينتظرهم دور كبير في موقعة دار جعل
* خبر اليوم سيف المريخ البتار متحدثا بأسم النادي وهو يستحق ذلك ألف مبروك مزمز
*خبر بايت عودة حامي العرين جمال سالم
* خبر سعيد عودة بكور لتدريبات الفريق
* خبر حزين أصابة جابسون مجددا
* خبر علي ضمانتي سيفوز المريخ في مباريتي الارسنال والهلال لو وجد تحكيما نزيها
* خبر من جوة بلاتشي سيخلق مشاكل جديدة في الهلال
*خبر محذوف الهلال تسلم قطعة أرض من الحكومة لأنشاء مشاريع أستثمارية وطبعا حلال علي نادي الحكومة وحرام علي نادي الشعب
*حروف أخيرة *
* أندية الممتاز تعلب مبارياتها امام المريخ كأنها نهائي بسبب الشحن الإعلامي الأزرق فألعبوها معهم كذلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* إيطاليا تفتتح مسيرتها في اليورو بفوز رائع على بلجيكا
* اسبانيا تحطم حائط التشيك برأس بيكيه
* أيرلندا تفرط في الفوز على السويد بنيران صديقة
* البوسني بياينش يعبر عن سعادته الكبيرة بالانتقال إلى يوفنتوس
* بيبي: قادرون على الفوز باليورو بقيادة كريستيانو رونالدو
* اعتقال مشجعين رومانيين في باريس بسبب اشتباكات عنيفة
* تورينو الإيطالي يعلن رحيل شيرو إيموبيلي
* تورينو الإيطالي يقدم مدربه الجديد الصربي ميهايلوفيتش
* نيمار يدافع عن البرازيل ويصف المنتقدين بالحمقى
* وكيل فيستل ينفي وصول عروض رسمية من روما
* سيسوكو: انتظروا فرنسا مختلفة أمام ألبانيا
* هودجسون وروني يناشدان الجماهير عدم إقصاء إنجلترا من اليورو
* بلاتر يؤكد: ما زلت رئيسًا للفيفا .. 
* بلاتر يفجرها: نعم كانت هناك تلاعبات في قرعة المنافسات الاوروبية
* مدرب أيرلندا: التعادل مع السويد أمر مؤسف
* مانشستر سيتي يقترب من ضم نوليتو مهاجم سيلتا فيجو
* المجر تفتقد لجهود لوفرينكسيكس أمام النمسا
* وزيرة داخلية بريطانيا توجه انتقادات لاذعة لقوات الأمن الفرنسية
* مهاجم إنجلترا عن مواجهة بيل: لسنا أكواب ولدينا لاعبين كبار
* كيليني ينتقد محاكاة منتخب إيطاليا لفكر جوارديولا
* مدرب ويلز عن مواجهة إنجلترا: سيعانون من الضغط
* بيكيه: عانينا أمام التشيك حتى جاء الهدف
* خوانفران: أخبرت ألبا بأننا سنسجل ونفوز على التشيك
* دل بوسكي: عانينا لتحقيق الفوز على التشيك
* شيرر يحذر كين: هودجسون لديه خيارات مميزة في الهجوم
* مدرب المجر: سنثبت أن تأهلنا لليورو لم يكن ضربة حظ
* وكيل البولندي هيساج يحذر نابولي من اهتمام أرسنال باللاعب
* الإعلام البرازيلي يُحكم حبل الإقالة حول رقبة دونجا
* وفاة مشجع بلجيكي في طريقه لحضور مباراة إيطاليا
* مدرب النمسا: الحالة الذهنية يمكن أن تذهب بنا بعيدًا

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ بطولة أمم أوروبا - المجموعات:

* النمسا (-- : --) المجر الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

* البرتغال (-- : --) أيسلندا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

..................................................  .................

â—„ بطولة كوبا أمريكا - المجموعات:

* تشيلي (-- : --) بنما الساعة: 03:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 2

* الأرجنتين (-- : --) بوليفيا الساعة: 05:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 2

..................................................  .................

â—„ الدوري المصري  - الاسبوع 32 :

* غزل المحلة (-- : --) انبي الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة

* المقاولون العرب (-- : --) اسوان الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة

* حرس الحدود (-- : --) الانتاج الحربي الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ بطولة أمم أوروبا - المجموعات:

* أسبانيا (1 : 0) التشيك
* إيرلندا (1 : 1) السويد
* بلجيكا (0 : 2) إيطاليا

..................................................  .................

â—„ بطولة كوبا أمريكا - المجموعات:

* المكسيك (1 : 1) فنزويلا
* أوروجواي (3 : 0) جامايكا

..................................................  .................

â—„ الدوري المصري  - الاسبوع 24 :

* المصري (3 : 2) الاهلي 

===== 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ السوداني يعد اللاعبين بمكافآت خاصة


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جمال الوالي
شهدت  الساعات الأولى من صباح الثلاثاء، أول اجتماع بين رئيس نادي المريخ  السوداني العائد لرئاسته مجددًا بالتعيين، جمال الوالي، ولاعبي الفريق في  مقر إقامتهم بفندق أبَّشَر بالعاصمة الخرطوم.

وأعلن الوالي، تقديم  مجلس الإدارة حافز خاص للاعبين حال فوزهم على فريق الأهلي شندي في مباراة  الفريقين المرتقبة مساء الأربعاء بمدينة شندي ضمن المباريات المؤجلة عن  الدور الأول من الدوري السوداني.

وشدد الوالي على أن موقف الفريق لا  يحتمل التفريط في أي نقطة، مؤكدًا على تلبية كل متطلبات الفريق، إلى جانب  العمل بسرعة لدفع متأخرات اللاعبين من حوافز ومرتبات، مطالبهم بالانضباط  الشديد خلال المرحلة القريبة القادمة والاستمرار على ذات النهج حتى نهاية  الموسم.

كما رئيس نادي المريخ مع أصحاب الخبرة في الفريق، مثل راجي  عبد العاطي، وعلاء الدين يوسف وأمير كمال ورمضان عجب، وحثهم على التحلي  بروح المسؤولية في قيادة بقية زملاءهم.

ومن ناحية أخرى، تغادر بعثة  فريق المريخ إلى مدينة شندي بوسط السودان، وتتكون من 30 شخصًا بينهم 20  لاعبا، برئاسة عضو مجلس الإدارة حمد السيد مُضَوِّي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الهلال الاُبيِّض السوداني: أسعى لبناء فريق قوي



السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

قال إبراهومة المدير الفني الجديد لفريق الهلال الاُبيِّض، الذي ينتظم في الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، إنه لديه ثقة في إمكانيات جميع لاعبي الفريق، والتي يمكن أن توظف بالصورة المطلوبة والصحيحة لصالح المجموعة.

وأضاف إبراهومة الذي تولى المهمة الفنية منذ الأسبوع الماضي: "التجارب التي يخوضها الفريق الآن اقصد منها كشف مكامن الخلل والضعف حتى أقوم بمعالجتها خلال فترة الإعداد الحالية".

وأوضح إبراهومة أن أسلوب المباريات التجريبية الذي يتبعه هو أسلوب علمي حديث في كرة القدم، مضيفا أن فريقه استفاد كثيرًا من تجربتيه أمام كل من المريخ والخرطوم واللتان كشفتا له الكثير.

وقال إبراهومة إنه سوف يسعى بكل ما أوتي من إمكانيات لصناعة فريق قوي يكون قادرا على التحدي وتحقيق الطموحات، وقادر كذلك على احتلال مركز متقدم في دوري سوداني الممتاز.

من ناحية أخرى، سوف يخوض الهلال الأبيض تجربة جديدة هي الثالثة له وذلك ضد فريق النيل شندي من فرق الدرجة الممتازة، وذلك مساء الثلاثاء ملعب السلاح الطبي بمدينة أم درمان.

وكان الهلال الأبيض قد خسر تجربته الأولى الإعدادية للدور الثاني من الموسم من فريق المريخ بنتيجة 1-5 يوم السبت، ثم خسر من فريق الخرطوم الوطني 0-3 مساء الأحد.

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




ما هذا التشجيع! ندمر في القون الموجود من اجل سراب.



...صحافة ضارة.. حتىلو  سمع من عدد من الجمهور ما يجي يعمله موضوع وتخوف وكلام فاضي ..المريخاب صفوة شفوت حيشجعوا المعز وبقية اللاعبين  ان شاء الله حتى النهاية ..والمعز لاعب كبير واعي وبعض الخطرفات لن يؤثر فيه ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرلمان السوداني يستدعي وزير الرياضة للمسألة حول الفساد المالي باتحاد الكرة

تسلم وزير الرياضة الاتحادي حيدر جالكوما أمس الاثنين استدعاء من البرلمان السوداني الوقوف أمامه ومساءلته عن الفساد في اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني والمتهم فيه امين المال اسامة عطا المنان وتناولته الصحف في الفترة الماضية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثته تغادر اليوم المريخ يتحدى الشنداوية وبرهان يراهن على جاهزية نجومه

الخرطوم:محمد بلة
 تغادر في الثانية من ظهر اليوم (الثلاثاء) بعثة فريق الكرة  بنادي المريخ لحاضرة الجعليين مدينة شندي لخوض المواجهة الدورية المؤجلة  بين فريقي المريخ والأهلي شندي ضمن استحقاقات الدوري الممتاز، البعثة  الحمراء يقودها إدارياً عضو لجنة التسيير حمد السيد مضوي بالإضافة للجهاز  الفني بقيادة الخبير برهان تيه والكابتن محسن سيد ومدرب الحراس مراد  السالمي والكابتن عبدالعظيم جابر المعد البدني للفرقة الحمراء وعدد 23  لاعباً , وكان الأحمر قد أدى حصته الرئيسة للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظره  مساء الغد على ملعبه بأم درمان ركز من خلالها الإطار الفني على تنفيذ عدد  من الجمل الخططية والإطمئنان على الإلتزام الوظيفي وعدم ترك المساحات وكان  الإهتمام بالنواحي البدنية موجوداً، وجاءت الحصة الرئيسة قوية عمل من  خلالها برهان ومحسن على ترتيب أوارقهما الفنية بصورة مثالية وعدم ترك أي  نقص، الجدير بالذكر أن المريخ سيؤدي تدريبه الختامي على ملعب استاد شندي  مسرح لقاء الغد وتحسس أرضيته ومن المنتظر أن يكتفي الجهاز الفني بتدريبات  تفكيك العضلات والجري حول الملعب لفترة زمنية قصيرة.
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




فرضية أن أبناء الخرطوم (3) هم هلالاب ولا يقبلون هزيمة معشوقهم الأول غير مقبولة لدينا ونستبعدها.
* دائماً هناك تشكيك في أن الخرطوم الوطني لا يحبذ هزيمة الهلال حسب الأواصر القوية التي تجمع إدارته والنادي من حيث النشأة والتكوين وإرتباطهم بالهلال ولكننا نرى أن اخلاقيات الرياضة مازالت بخير.



  هذه هي الحقيقة المرة ..ادارة الخرطوم الوطني هلالاب متعصبين ولا يرضون الهزيمة لهلالهم ..حتى جاتهم فرصة شكوى مضمونة ضد الهلال م قدموها ..ديل زناطير وما تقول لي اخلاقيات الرياضة ..اخلاقيات الرياضة تم وأدها ..ولا وجود لها عند الزناطير مكان ما وجدوا في الاندية في الاتحاد في لجان الاتحاد هذا حالهم تتشابك المصالح ولا لاخلاق الرياضة ..
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*السؤال المحيرني ...لماذا تم ابعاد على جعفر عن رحلة شنــــــــــــدي ؟؟ العندو معلومة يرميها لينا هنا مع الشكر والتقدير ..والتحية والشكر موصول للمبدع دوما الحبيب كسلاوي ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موعد توقيـت مبـاراة المريـخ والاهلي شندي ..

# متابعات ـ المـارد الاحمـر ـ
يتوجه المريخ السوداني لمواجهه مضيفه الاهلي شندي مساء الاربعاء علي ملعب شندي وذلك ضمن المباراة المؤجله من الدور نصف الاول من بطوله سوداني للدوري الممتاز ..ـ
يدخل المباراه وهو يتواجد ف الترتيب الثاني برصيد 33 نقطه حيث حقق الفوز في 10 مباريات ـ فيما تعادل فـي 3 مباريات ـ وخسر مباراه واحده ـ ...
يتساوى المريخ مع الخرطوم الوطني في عدد النقاط ـ
ـ بينما يتواجد منافسه الاهلي شندي في المركز الرابع برصيد 32 نقطه ـ حيث حقق الفوز في 10 مباريات ـ وخسر مبارتين ـ وتعادل في 4 مباريات ـ ....
سيكون موعد توقيت مباراه المريخ والاهلي شندي الاربعاء 15/6/2016 في تمام الساعه 10:00 بتوقيت مـكه المكرمه. ـ عـلـى قناة الـسـودان درامـا ـ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مفاجآت في قائمة معتصم جعفر لانتخابات الاتحاد العام



علمت المتابعات ان هناك مفاجآت داوية في قائمة د. معتصم جعفر لانتخابات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المقرر لها في الثلاثين من يونيو الجاري وقرر تقديم زكي عباس لمنصب السكرتارية وتحويل مجدي شمس الدين لمنصب نائب الرئيس وعدم ترشح الطريفي الصديق مرة ثانية لهذا المنصب فيما يحتفظ اسامة عطا المنان منصبه امينا للمال.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 مفاجآت في قائمة معتصم جعفر لانتخابات الاتحاد العام



علمت المتابعات ان هناك مفاجآت داوية في قائمة د. معتصم جعفر لانتخابات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المقرر لها في الثلاثين من يونيو الجاري وقرر تقديم زكي عباس لمنصب السكرتارية وتحويل مجدي شمس الدين لمنصب نائب الرئيس وعدم ترشح الطريفي الصديق مرة ثانية لهذا المنصب فيما يحتفظ اسامة عطا المنان منصبه امينا للمال.







يعني شنو . . . بدلتوا مراكز الزناطير ليس الا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكورين وتصموا وتفطروا على خير
                        	*

----------


## الكردفانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 بعثة المريخ تغادر ظهر اليوم إلى شندي وعلي جعفر أبرز المبعدين 
 
 
تغادر بعثة المريخ ظهر اليوم إلى شندي لمواجهة الآرسنال غداً في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز وتضم البعثة 20لاعباً الى جانب أعضاء الجهازين الفني  والإداري ويترأسها حمد السيد مضوي عضو المجلس وقد تم إبعاد مدافع الفريق  علي جعفر من البعثة لعدم جاهزيته الفنية والبدنية لأداء المباراة، وستعود  بعثة المريخ من شندي عقب مواجهة الغد مباشرة بحيث ينخرط الفريق في معسكره  المقفول استعداداً لمواجهة الهلال في العشرين من الشهر الجاري في ختام  الدورة الأولى لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.




علي جعفر دا المفروض مش  يبعدوه من الكوره دي بس
المفروض يبعدوه من كشف المريخ ذاتو
ونسي بالغت ياخ !!!!!!
في زول بدي علي جعفر مليار لإعادة تسجيله ؟؟علي جعفر دا 100 جنيه كتيره فيهو خخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكردفانى
					

علي جعفر دا المفروض مش  يبعدوه من الكوره دي بس
المفروض يبعدوه من كشف المريخ ذاتو
ونسي بالغت ياخ !!!!!!
في زول بدي علي جعفر مليار لإعادة تسجيله ؟؟علي جعفر دا 100 جنيه كتيره فيهو خخخخخخخخخخخ



علي جعفر البتتكلم عنه ده علي السنة الفاتت.  السنة دي لو بطل طفيش الكورة ماشاء الله.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
رئيس هلال الفاشر : طلبنا التأجيل رسمياً والاتحاد يواصل التخبط والانحياز ولم يصلني أخطار بالموعد الجديد


قال الاستاذ محمد سليمان رابح رئيس نادي الهلال الفاشر أنه تفاجأ بخبر إنسحاب ناديه من المباراة غير المعلنة أمام الخرطوم الوطني مساء أمس الاول ، وإعلان الاخير فائزاً فيها ، وأكد رابح أن المواجهة تمت بين قادة الاتحاد العام والخرطوم الوطني بالاضافة الي حكام المباراة والتي أجريت بملعب نادي الاسرة الذي لا يصلح نهائياً لأداء مباراة تنافسية ، لأنه ليس قانوني ، هذا بالاضافة الي ان الملعب لم تجري فيه أي مباراة من قبل ، ومضي ” لم يصلني إي إخطار مكتوب من الاتحاد العام يفيد بموعد المباراة الجديد مساء أمس الاول ” مضيفاً إلى أنه سلم خطاب للإستاذ أسامة عطا المنان ظهر السبت الماضي طلبنا فيه تأجيل المباراة الي موعد لاحق وليس إنسحاب الفريق نهائياً من مسابقة كأس السودان ، لأن الفريق ليس جاهز فنياً وبدنياً والاعداد قد بدأ قبل يوم واحد من موعد المباراة المحدد يوم السبت الماضي ، وقال رابح : كان من المفترض أني يصلني إخطار بموعد المباراة في اليوم الثاني ، لأنني طلبت بتأجيل رسمي للإتحاد ، مؤكداً أن ما يحدث من الاتحاد العام مواصلة في سياسة الانحياز السافر والتخبط الاداري الفاشل لإرضاء أندية بعينها في الدوري الممتاز ، ويتجاهل باقي الاندية ، وهذا الامر نرفضه رفضاً تاماً وسيكون لدينا موقف ثابت ضد ساسية هذا الاتحاد الذي يدير كرة القدم بقوانين لم نسمع بها من قبل إنطلاقاً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسي مصطفى 
 24 راجل ما قادرين تجيبو محترف واحد

اربعة وعشرين عمة واربعة وعشرين حلابية واربعة شال هذا هو حال لجنة تسيير المريخ غير الشرعية التي حضرت على جسد لجنة معينة

24 رجل اطلقوا عليهم مجلس اللوردات ومجلس الخبرات لكنهم فشلوا في اول مهمة تتعلق بالمريخ
فشلوا في احضار كل اللاعبين الاجانب الذين غادروا لبلدانهم لتدفع لجنة التسيير بالفريق الاول بدون حراسة مرمي وتجرد الفريق من اخطر اسلحته ضد الاهلي شندي
اتضح ان لجنة تسيير المريخ الجديد وهمة ساكت و ان باستقالة الوالي مجددا ستقفز من السفينة
لجنة فشلت في دفع حقوق اللاعبين الاجانب علبها ان تغادر اليوم قبل الغد
جلسوا مع اللاعبيين المحليين ووعدوهم بتسليمهم حقوقهم عقب مباراة النمور
ان كنتم لا تملكون المال ما الداعي لازاحة لحنة لتحتلوا مكانتها
ما عندكم قروش جايين تعملوا شنو
نحن في عهد الاحتراف ولو معتمدين على رجل واحد ادونا عرض اكتافكم واتخارجو
ما قادرين تدفعوا الديون جايين تعملوا شنو
جايين تغرقوا المريخ في ديون جدبدة وغدا نسمع بحرس الدلالة في نادي المريخ
24 راجل ما قادرين تحلو مشكلة خمسة لاعبين قاعدين بتعملوا في ايه
ناسف ان يكون هدفهم فلاشات الكاميرا
جايبنكم تدفعوا بطلوا حنك و اجتماعات
اكتفت لجنة التسيير غير الشرعية بتبرعات على الورق لم يجني اللاعبين منها فلسا واحدا
اللاعبون لديهم مسئوليات ادفعواىليهم حقوقهم واتركوا الوعود الرنانة
الدنيا رمضان والصرف عالي وحرام ان ياكل نجوم
المريخ الوعود الرنانة
لا تستغلوا اللاعبين واخشوا الله في المريخ و جماهيره حتى لا تصل ديونكم 40 مليار
متفرقات
جماهير المريخ تنتظر الخبر السار من نجومها ضد نمور دار جعل
ندرك ان اللاعبين لم يحصلوا على حقوقهم و لم توف اللجنة غير الشرعية باي التزام
في ظل لجنة المفلسين لن نحلم ببطولة الدوري الممتاز
ان كان معظم اعضاء لجنة التسيير الحالية من الموظفين فماذا ينتظر بكري واخوته
يا جماعة اللاعبين دايرين كشكوش
لا نقول ان لجنة التسيير كيسها فاضي لكننا نقول انها لجنة قاعدة على الحديدة وستورد المريخ المهالك
قريبا سيكتشف نجوم المريخ انهم يعيشون في كبير وسيندمون على ايام ونسي
مسكين جمهور المريخ خدعوه باعضاء مجلس ادارة معظمهم هربوا حبنما استقال الوالي سابقا ومنهممن تسكن العقارب في جيوبه
اخشي ان لا يجد نجوم المريخ حق العلاج
لجنة التسيير عقدت مشاكل المريخ وجعلته بلا اجانب وهي مرحلة لم تحدث في المريخ
لجنة ونسي المفتري عليها استطاعت ان تعيد تراوري الهارب
لو كان هناك من يحكمون عقولهم لتساءلوا لماذا هرب تراوري ثم عاد
لماذا تهرب المصري وتمرد غارزيتو
الجواب باين من عنوانه ان استقالة الوالي كشفت ضهر اللجنة
لحنة ونسي لم يحدث ان هرب لاعب او فشلت تحضر اجنبيا
اخيرا
لجنة التسيير الحالية قاعدة في السهلة
لجنة لا تملك المال ومعظم اعضاءة متافرين
لجنة ستجلب الكوارث للمريخ
كل عضو فيها لديه راي في الاخر
اخبرا جدا
لجنة مصنع ازمات
استقال منها بشارة وعصام الحاج واعتذر عبد الصمد عن القطاع الرياضي
قاعدين بتعملوا في ايه ما تقوموا تروحوا

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صيحة
موسي مصطفى 
 24 راجل ما قادرين تجيبو محترف واحد

اربعة وعشرين عمة واربعة وعشرين حلابية واربعة شال هذا هو حال لجنة تسيير المريخ غير الشرعية التي حضرت على جسد لجنة معينة

24 رجل اطلقوا عليهم مجلس اللوردات ومجلس الخبرات لكنهم فشلوا في اول مهمة تتعلق بالمريخ
فشلوا في احضار كل اللاعبين الاجانب الذين غادروا لبلدانهم لتدفع لجنة التسيير بالفريق الاول بدون حراسة مرمي وتجرد الفريق من اخطر اسلحته ضد الاهلي شندي
اتضح ان لجنة تسيير المريخ الجديد وهمة ساكت و ان باستقالة الوالي مجددا ستقفز من السفينة
لجنة فشلت في دفع حقوق اللاعبين الاجانب علبها ان تغادر اليوم قبل الغد
جلسوا مع اللاعبيين المحليين ووعدوهم بتسليمهم حقوقهم عقب مباراة النمور
ان كنتم لا تملكون المال ما الداعي لازاحة لحنة لتحتلوا مكانتها
ما عندكم قروش جايين تعملوا شنو
نحن في عهد الاحتراف ولو معتمدين على رجل واحد ادونا عرض اكتافكم واتخارجو
ما قادرين تدفعوا الديون جايين تعملوا شنو
جايين تغرقوا المريخ في ديون جدبدة وغدا نسمع بحرس الدلالة في نادي المريخ
24 راجل ما قادرين تحلو مشكلة خمسة لاعبين قاعدين بتعملوا في ايه
ناسف ان يكون هدفهم فلاشات الكاميرا
جايبنكم تدفعوا بطلوا حنك و اجتماعات
اكتفت لجنة التسيير غير الشرعية بتبرعات على الورق لم يجني اللاعبين منها فلسا واحدا
اللاعبون لديهم مسئوليات ادفعواىليهم حقوقهم واتركوا الوعود الرنانة
الدنيا رمضان والصرف عالي وحرام ان ياكل نجوم
المريخ الوعود الرنانة
لا تستغلوا اللاعبين واخشوا الله في المريخ و جماهيره حتى لا تصل ديونكم 40 مليار
متفرقات
جماهير المريخ تنتظر الخبر السار من نجومها ضد نمور دار جعل
ندرك ان اللاعبين لم يحصلوا على حقوقهم و لم توف اللجنة غير الشرعية باي التزام
في ظل لجنة المفلسين لن نحلم ببطولة الدوري الممتاز
ان كان معظم اعضاء لجنة التسيير الحالية من الموظفين فماذا ينتظر بكري واخوته
يا جماعة اللاعبين دايرين كشكوش
لا نقول ان لجنة التسيير كيسها فاضي لكننا نقول انها لجنة قاعدة على الحديدة وستورد المريخ المهالك
قريبا سيكتشف نجوم المريخ انهم يعيشون في كبير وسيندمون على ايام ونسي
مسكين جمهور المريخ خدعوه باعضاء مجلس ادارة معظمهم هربوا حبنما استقال الوالي سابقا ومنهممن تسكن العقارب في جيوبه
اخشي ان لا يجد نجوم المريخ حق العلاج
لجنة التسيير عقدت مشاكل المريخ وجعلته بلا اجانب وهي مرحلة لم تحدث في المريخ
لجنة ونسي المفتري عليها استطاعت ان تعيد تراوري الهارب
لو كان هناك من يحكمون عقولهم لتساءلوا لماذا هرب تراوري ثم عاد
لماذا تهرب المصري وتمرد غارزيتو
الجواب باين من عنوانه ان استقالة الوالي كشفت ضهر اللجنة
لحنة ونسي لم يحدث ان هرب لاعب او فشلت تحضر اجنبيا
اخيرا
لجنة التسيير الحالية قاعدة في السهلة
لجنة لا تملك المال ومعظم اعضاءة متافرين
لجنة ستجلب الكوارث للمريخ
كل عضو فيها لديه راي في الاخر
اخبرا جدا
لجنة مصنع ازمات
استقال منها بشارة وعصام الحاج واعتذر عبد الصمد عن القطاع الرياضي
قاعدين بتعملوا في ايه ما تقوموا تروحوا




الله يدينا الصبر يعني كامل كان مقصر عشان يطّلع لينا موسى.
                        	*

----------


## ابوسامى

*هذا المقال لايستحق أن يرد عليه أحد  ارجو من الجميع تجاهله تماما
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




صيحة
موسي مصطفى 
24 راجل ما قادرين تجيبو محترف واحد

اربعة وعشرين عمة واربعة وعشرين حلابية واربعة شال هذا هو حال لجنة تسيير المريخ غير الشرعية التي حضرت على جسد لجنة معينة

24 رجل اطلقوا عليهم مجلس اللوردات ومجلس الخبرات لكنهم فشلوا في اول مهمة تتعلق بالمريخ
فشلوا في احضار كل اللاعبين الاجانب الذين غادروا لبلدانهم لتدفع لجنة التسيير بالفريق الاول بدون حراسة مرمي وتجرد الفريق من اخطر اسلحته ضد الاهلي شندي
اتضح ان لجنة تسيير المريخ الجديد وهمة ساكت و ان باستقالة الوالي مجددا ستقفز من السفينة
لجنة فشلت في دفع حقوق اللاعبين الاجانب علبها ان تغادر اليوم قبل الغد
جلسوا مع اللاعبيين المحليين ووعدوهم بتسليمهم حقوقهم عقب مباراة النمور
ان كنتم لا تملكون المال ما الداعي لازاحة لحنة لتحتلوا مكانتها
ما عندكم قروش جايين تعملوا شنو
نحن في عهد الاحتراف ولو معتمدين على رجل واحد ادونا عرض اكتافكم واتخارجو
ما قادرين تدفعوا الديون جايين تعملوا شنو
جايين تغرقوا المريخ في ديون جدبدة وغدا نسمع بحرس الدلالة في نادي المريخ
24 راجل ما قادرين تحلو مشكلة خمسة لاعبين قاعدين بتعملوا في ايه
ناسف ان يكون هدفهم فلاشات الكاميرا
جايبنكم تدفعوا بطلوا حنك و اجتماعات
اكتفت لجنة التسيير غير الشرعية بتبرعات على الورق لم يجني اللاعبين منها فلسا واحدا
اللاعبون لديهم مسئوليات ادفعواىليهم حقوقهم واتركوا الوعود الرنانة
الدنيا رمضان والصرف عالي وحرام ان ياكل نجوم
المريخ الوعود الرنانة
لا تستغلوا اللاعبين واخشوا الله في المريخ و جماهيره حتى لا تصل ديونكم 40 مليار
متفرقات
جماهير المريخ تنتظر الخبر السار من نجومها ضد نمور دار جعل
ندرك ان اللاعبين لم يحصلوا على حقوقهم و لم توف اللجنة غير الشرعية باي التزام
في ظل لجنة المفلسين لن نحلم ببطولة الدوري الممتاز
ان كان معظم اعضاء لجنة التسيير الحالية من الموظفين فماذا ينتظر بكري واخوته
يا جماعة اللاعبين دايرين كشكوش
لا نقول ان لجنة التسيير كيسها فاضي لكننا نقول انها لجنة قاعدة على الحديدة وستورد المريخ المهالك
قريبا سيكتشف نجوم المريخ انهم يعيشون في كبير وسيندمون على ايام ونسي
مسكين جمهور المريخ خدعوه باعضاء مجلس ادارة معظمهم هربوا حبنما استقال الوالي سابقا ومنهممن تسكن العقارب في جيوبه
اخشي ان لا يجد نجوم المريخ حق العلاج
لجنة التسيير عقدت مشاكل المريخ وجعلته بلا اجانب وهي مرحلة لم تحدث في المريخ
لجنة ونسي المفتري عليها استطاعت ان تعيد تراوري الهارب
لو كان هناك من يحكمون عقولهم لتساءلوا لماذا هرب تراوري ثم عاد
لماذا تهرب المصري وتمرد غارزيتو
الجواب باين من عنوانه ان استقالة الوالي كشفت ضهر اللجنة
لحنة ونسي لم يحدث ان هرب لاعب او فشلت تحضر اجنبيا
اخيرا
لجنة التسيير الحالية قاعدة في السهلة
لجنة لا تملك المال ومعظم اعضاءة متافرين
لجنة ستجلب الكوارث للمريخ
كل عضو فيها لديه راي في الاخر
اخبرا جدا
لجنة مصنع ازمات
استقال منها بشارة وعصام الحاج واعتذر عبد الصمد عن القطاع الرياضي
قاعدين بتعملوا في ايه ما تقوموا تروحوا



.....لا حــــــــــــــول ولا قـــوة الا بالله العظيم ..اللهم اني صائم ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان تية يختار تشكيلته لمباراة النمور وألوك يسجل ثنائية للمرشح

أدى المريخ مرانه الأخير قبل أن تغادر بعثته إلى شندي في الثانية من ظهر اليوم استعداداً لمباراة الغد المهمة أمام أهلي شندي, انطلق مران المريخ بمشاركة 31 لاعباً وأخضع عبد العظيم جابر بكري المدينة وعمر بخيت وحماد بكري لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب وبعد ذلك أخضع جميع اللاعبين لتمارين بدنية ومن ثم قسّم برهان اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين وركّز على اللعب الضاغط واللمسة الواحدة واُختتم المران بتقسيمة ساخنة بين المرشح والمرابط وكشف هذا التدريب عن التشكيل الذي يرغب برهان في الاعتماد عليه في مباراة النمور حيث قاد المرشح المعز محجوب في حراسة المرمى، أمير كمال وصلاح نمر في متوسط الدفاع، مصعب عمر وضفر على الأطراف، ابراهيم جعفر وعلاء الدين يوسف في الوسط المتأخر كوفي وألوك في صناعة اللعب، في حين شارك رمضان عجب وخالد النعسان في المقدمة الهجومية وجاءت التقسيمة أشبه بالمباراة الرسمية وشهدت تألقاً جماعياً للاعبين وانتهت بالتعادل بهدفين لكل حيث تألق درة الجنوب ألوك أكيج بشكل لافت وسجل هدفين للمرشح في حين سجل للمرابط ابراهومة وعبده جابر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمرم يعد بتحويل مديونيات المريخ إلى أرباح




  
عبّر  عوض رمرم أمين مال المريخ الجديد عن بالغ سعادته للثقة الكبيرة التي  أولاها إياه مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ورئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي ووعد  بالاجتهاد والعمل الجاد حتى يكون على قدر هذا التكليف الخطير وتعهد رمرم  بالعمل بجدية من أجل ترتيب الأمور المالية ومعالجة ملف الديون وتحويلها إلى  أرباح، ورأى رمرم أن هذه المناصب داخل منظومة المجلس مجرد مسميات لا أكثر  لأنهم في النهاية سيعملون بروح الفريق الواحد لأنهم جاءوا من أجل هدف مشترك  وهو إعادة الاستقرار لنادي المريخ وفي سبيل سيبذلون كل غالٍ ومرتخص حتى  ينعم المريخ بالاستقرار، ونوّه رمرم إلى أنه يشغل منصباً مهماً في قطاع  الاستثمار بنادي المريخ إلى جانب منصبه في العلاقات الخارجية مؤكداً أنه  سيبذل مجهوداً مقدراً حتى يدعم كل المشاريع الاستثمارية بنادي المريخ وحتى  يقدم المزيد من الأفكار الجديدة التي يمكن أن تضيف الكثير لقطاع الاستثمار.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عوض الكريم رمرم يصعد لأمانة المال بعد عودة الفريق طارق للأمانة العامة    

قام مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بترتيبات داخلية لترتيب أوضاعه بعد اعتذار بعض الأشخاص عن بعض المناصب حيث تم قبول اعتذار عصام الحاج عن منصب الأمين العام لمجلس الإدارة بعد أن وافق عصام على قبول منصب مساعد الرئيس لشئون مجلس الشرف وبموجب ذلك صعد الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مجدداً لمنصب الأمين العام الذي شغله من قبل بكفاءة عالية وقام فيه بعمل كبير ومنظم في حين قبل المجلس اعتذار الدكتور محمد بشارة وصعد القادم الجديد للعمل الإداري بنادي المريخ عوض رمرم لمنصب مساعد أمين الرئيس للشئون المالية وهو منصب أمين المال وذلك بعد أن أثبت رمرم قدرته على القيام بعمل كبير في هذا الملف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السماح لنجوم التسجيلات التكميلية بالمشاركة في مباريات الدورة الأولى    

أكدت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة أهلية وقانونية مشاركة جميع اللاعبين الذين تعاقدت معهم الأندية في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية التي جرت مؤخراً في المباريات المتبقية لبعض الأندية في الدورة الأولى وبناءً على ذلك يستطيع المريخ إشراك نجوم التسجيلات في مباراة الغد أمام أهلي شندي مثلما يستطيع الهلال والخرطوم الوطني الاستفادة من نجوم التسجيلات في المواجهة الشرسة التي تجمع بين الفريقين غداً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة تفصل في أخطر القضايا    
تسجيل ألوك للمريخ سليم.. وشيبوب مؤهل قانونياً للمشاركة مع الهلال

 عقدت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة اجتماعاً مهماً ظهر أمس بمباني اتحاد الكرة وترأس الاجتماع مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد بحضور كامل أعضاء اللجنة حيث اطلعت على تقرير لجنة التسجيلات وقررت اعتماد جميع اللاعبين الذين تم تسجيلهم في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية ورفضت الشكوى التي تقدم بها الهلال ضد تسجيل اللاعب ألوك أكيج للمريخ وأكدت اللجنة قانونية تعاقد الأحمر مع اللاعب وامكانية مشاركته بصورة طبيعية مع الفريق في المباريات الرسمية بعد تغيير هويته كما رفضت اللجنة شكوى المريخ في صحة تسجيل اللاعب شرف شيبوب وقررت اللجنة اعتماد تسجيل اللاعب وأكدت أنه مؤهل قانونياً للمشاركة مع الأزرق بصورة طبيعية.

السماح لنجوم التسجيلات بالمشاركة

أكدت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة أهلية وقانونية مشاركة جميع اللاعبين الذين تعاقدت معهم الأندية في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية التي جرت مؤخراً في المباريات المتبقية لبعض الأندية في الدورة الأولى وبناءً على ذلك يستطيع المريخ إشراك نجوم التسجيلات في مباراة الغد أمام أهلي شندي مثلما يستطيع الهلال والخرطوم الوطني الاستفادة من نجوم التسجيلات في المواجهة الشرسة التي تجمع بين الفريقين غداً.

شروني: الاجتماع كان ناجحاً

أشاد مولانا عبد العزيز شروني مقرر اللجنة بالنجاح الكبير لاجتماع لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة لافتاً إلى أن الاجتماع ناقش كل القضايا وحسمها بقرارات سليمة وأضاف: اطلعنا على التقرير المقدم من لجنة التسجيلات وأجزنا تعاقد جميع اللاعبين الذين تم تسجيلهم في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية وأجازت اللجنة تسجيل اللاعب ألوك أكيج للمريخ وأكدت امكانية مشاركته مع الأحمر بصورة طبيعية في المرحلة المقبلة مثلما نظرت اللجنة في شكوى المريخ ضد اللاعب شرف شيبوب ورأت اللجنة أنه لا يوجد ما يمنع اللاعب من المشاركة مع الأزرق بصورة طبيعية وخلصت اللجنة إلى امكانية استفادة المريخ والهلال من خدمات ألوك وشيبوب اعتباراً من مباريات الغد لأنه لا يوجد أي مانع قانوني يحول دون مشاركتهما في المباراتين، ونفى شروني أن تكون اللجنة انحازت لأي طرف من أطراف الصراع في مختلف القضايا لافتاً إلى أن لجنة شئون اللاعبين قامت بواجبها على أكمل وجه وبدرجة عالية من المهنية مؤكداً أن كل القرارات التي أصدرتها اللجنة سيتم إرسالها للأندية التي كانت طرفاً في تلك القرارات ونوّه شروني إلى أنه لا يوجد ما يمنع الأندية من الاستفادة من خدمات اللاعبين الذين تعاقدت معهم في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية بصورة طبيعية في المباريات المتبقية لبعض الأندية في الدورة الأولى لأنه طالما تم التعاقد الرسمي أصبح اللاعب مؤهلاً للمشاركة في المباريات الرسمية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيبات داخلية في مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ
عوض الكريم رمرم يصعد لأمانة المال بعد عودة الفريق طارق للأمانة العامة
رمرم: سعيد بثقة الرئيس وسأقوم بترتيب الأمور المالية وتحويل الديون إلى أرباح

 قام مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بترتيبات داخلية لترتيب أوضاعه بعد اعتذار بعض الأشخاص عن بعض المناصب حيث تم قبول اعتذار عصام الحاج عن منصب الأمين العام لمجلس الإدارة بعد أن وافق عصام على قبول منصب مساعد الرئيس لشئون مجلس الشرف وبموجب ذلك صعد الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مجدداً لمنصب الأمين العام الذي شغله من قبل بكفاءة عالية وقام فيه بعمل كبير ومنظم في حين قبل المجلس اعتذار الدكتور محمد بشارة وصعد القادم الجديد للعمل الإداري بنادي المريخ عوض رمرم لمنصب مساعد أمين الرئيس للشئون المالية وهو منصب أمين المال وذلك بعد أن أثبت رمرم قدرته على القيام بعمل كبير في هذا الملف.

تحركات للإعلان عن مجلس الشرف

على صعيد مجلس الشرف يهتم السيد جمال الوالي كثيراً بهذا الملف وسيتولى عصام الحاج أمر تكوين هذا المجلس بالتنسيق مع الرئيس جمال الوالي وبرزت العديد من الشخصيات اللامعة لرئاسة هذا المجلس الذي سيكون من أكبر الداعمين للنادي حيث لمع اسم الفريق صلاح قوش واللواء عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي وفضل محمد خير وأبوالقاسم برطم النائب البرلماني المعروف والفريق طيار الفاتح عروة ضمن المرشحين لرئاسة هذا المجلس الذي سيضم 200 شخص في عضويته للقيام بدور فاعل في دعم المجلس ومساعدة المريخ على مقابلة متطلبات هذه المرحلة.

رمرم يؤكد جاهزيته للمهمة الصعبة

يعتبر الملف المالي بنادي المريخ هو الأصعب على الإطلاق لذلك كان محور اهتمام المتابعين لمجريات الأمور في الساحة المريخية حيث تم إسناد هذا المنصب الخطير لعوض رمرم على أن يكون خالد شرف الدين نائباً له، وقبل رمرم هذا التحدي وأدلى بتصريحات مهمة للصحيفة وعبّر عن بالغ سعادته للثقة الكبيرة التي أولاها إياه مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ورئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي ووعد بالاجتهاد والعمل الجاد حتى يكون على قدر هذا التكليف الخطير وتعهد رمرم بالعمل بجدية من أجل ترتيب الأمور المالية ومعالجة ملف الديون وتحويلها إلى أرباح، ورأى رمرم أن هذه المناصب داخل منظومة المجلس مجرد مسميات لا أكثر لأنهم في النهاية سيعملون بروح الفريق الواحد لأنهم جاءوا من أجل هدف مشترك وهو إعادة الاستقرار لنادي المريخ وفي سبيل سيبذلون كل غالٍ ومرتخص حتى ينعم المريخ بالاستقرار، ونوّه رمرم إلى أنه يشغل منصباً مهماً في قطاع الاستثمار بنادي المريخ إلى جانب منصبه في العلاقات الخارجية مؤكداً أنه سيبذل مجهوداً مقدراً حتى يدعم كل المشاريع الاستثمارية بنادي المريخ وحتى يقدم المزيد من الأفكار الجديدة التي يمكن أن تضيف الكثير لقطاع الاستثمار.

رحلة إلى السعودية

قال رمرم إنه سيغادر اليوم للمملكة العربية السعودية وسيلتقي هناك بروابط مشجعي المريخ بالمملكة بغرض تنويرهم بالوضع الراهن في الساحة المريخية وحاجة الأحمر لكل أبنائه في هذه المرحلة الصعبة متوقعاً أن تتجاوب الروابط مع المجلس الجديد وأن تقدم الدعم المالي المطلوب ووعد رمرم بتحويل كل المبالغ التي سيتم تجميعها من الإداريين والجماهير لحل مشاكل اللاعبين مؤكداً أنه وبنهاية شهر رمضان المعظم سيصبح المريخ منطقة خالية من ديون اللاعبين وبعد ذلك من السهل الوفاء ببقية الالتزامات وأشار رمرم إلى أنهم يعلمون جيداً ظروف اللاعبين وحاجتهم لمستحقاتهم وأن اللاعب لا يستطيع أن يحكي كل مالديه اذا لم يكن في أفضل حالاته وتوافرت له كل احتياجاته من ناديه وتمنى رمرم أن تحقق نفرة القروبات الحمراء نجاحاً كبيراً يؤكد بأن الدعم الجماهيري هذه المرة سيكون الداعم الأكبر لمسيرة نادي المريخ.

روابط جدة والرياض ومكة ترحب برمرم

رحّبت روابط مشجعي المريخ بالرياض وجدة ومكة بالمملكة العربية السعودية بالسيد عوض رمرم أمين خزينة نادي المريخ وأعلنت الروابط عن اجتماعات متواصلة مع الأعضاء من أجل التفاكر مع أمين مال المريخ لتقديم الدعم اللازم للفريق قبل مباراة القمة حتى يتمكن المجلس من تهيئة أفضل الأجواء لفريق الكرة وحتى يعمل على حل كل المشاكل ليدخل المريخ لتلك المباراة وهو في كامل تركيزه لحسم المباراة لمصلحته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجوم التسجيلات يقدمون الإضافة لكل خطوط الأحمر بعد قرار الاتحاد    
ابراهيم جعفر يحجز موقعه قبل الجميع وموهبة ألوك ستظهر من أول وهلة
صلاح نمر يسعى لحجز موقعه في المنطقة الخلفية.. ومحمد الرشيد في أصعب منافسة





اكتنف الغموض في وقتٍ سابق مصير اللاعبين الذين تعاقدت معهم الأندية في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية وهل يحق لهم المشاركة في المباريات المتبقية لأنديتهم في الدورة الأولى أم أن هذه الخطوة غير قانونية وبالتالي لا يستطيع هؤلاء المشاركة الا بعد انطلاقة الدورة الثانية لكن لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة حسمت الجدل في اجتماع الأمس ومنحت دفعة قوية للمريخ الذي يستطيع الاستفادة من أكثر من لاعب جيد تعاقد معه في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية بعد أن أثبت هؤلاء اللاعبين قدرتهم على اللعب لفريق كبير مثل المريخ كما سنطالع ذلك عبر السطور التالية.

 في خط الدفاع لم تكن هناك الكثير من الإضافات بعد أن اكتفى الأحمر بالتعاقد مع صلاح نمر وهو لاعب لا يحتاج لاختبار أو تجريب للتأكيد من أفضليته وقدرته على أخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي لأنه جاء للمريخ من نادٍ كبير وهو الخرطوم الوطني فضلاً عن وضعيته في دفاع المنتخب الوطني الأول وبالتالي فإن الدفاع الأحمر يمكن أن يستفيد من خدمات مدافع بمواصفات خاصة الأمر الذي سيجعل صلاح نمر مرشحاً فوق العادة لأخذ موقعه في متوسط الدفاع إلى جوار أمير كمال حتى يتحول علي جعفر للطرف الأيسر أو مقاعد البدلاء.

عاطف الغزالة في منافسة سهلة

اذا اجتهد عاطف القادم من الغزالة واو لن يجد صعوبة تذكر في أخذ موقعه في الطرف الأيمن للفرقة الحمراء والذي يعاني من نقص واضح لأن المريخ سيحتاج لخدمات رمضان عجب في الوسط المتقدم أو في المقدمة الهجومية التي يعاني فيها الأحمر من نقص بائن وسنحت الكثير من الفرص لمازن شمس الفلاح دون أن يثبت قدرته على شغل تلك الوظيفة وبالتالي فإن الفرصة متاحة أمام عاطف اذا قدم مردوداً جيداً وهناك ايضاً وليد بدر الدين القادم من الإمارات والذي استطاع أن يثبت بأنه مدافع متمكن ويؤدي أدوار تكتيكية جيدة وبالتالي سيعمل هو الآخر من أجل أخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي.

إضافات عديدة في الوسط

انحصرت غالبية الإضافات التي أحدثها المريخ في صفوفه في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية في خط الوسط الذي أصبح على موعد مع منافسة شرسة، فعلى مستوى الوسط المتأخر كان يمكن لحماد بكري أن يأخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي بعد أن قدم مردوداً مقنعاً منذ انطلاقة مشواره في تحضيرات المريخ لكن للأسف تعرض حماد للإصابة ولم يعد حتى الآن للمشاركة المنتظمة وبالتالي فإن وصوله للتشكيل الأساسي سيتأخر لبعض الوقت، لكن القادم الجديد ابراهيم جعفر سيأخذ موقعه دون جدل في التشكيل الأساسي بعد أن استطاع جعفر أن يتألق بشكل مدهش في جميع التدريبات وأن يقوم بكل الأدوار المطلوبة من لاعب المحور العصري بصورة أكثر من رائعة حيث يتمتع جعفر بقدرات عالية في الاستلام والتمرير والتسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء الأمر الذي أدخله قلوب الجماهير والتي ستطالب به في أول مباراة باعتباره اللاعب الأكثر جاهزية والأكثر قدرة على صناعة الفارق لمصلحة الأحمر، وعلى صعيد صناعة اللعب لن تكون فرصة كوفي في المشاركة قائمة في كل الأحوال لأنه هذه المرة سيجد نفسه في منافسة لا ترحم مع الموهبة ألوك أكيج الذي فرض نفسه بصورة لافتة وقدم مستوىً فنياً مقنعاً وأثبت بأنه صانع لعب من طراز فريد ونجم استثنائي يفعل كل شئ بكرة القدم ويصنع الفارق لمصلحة فريقه لذلك سيُحظى ألوك باهتمام خاص من برهان ومحسن باعتباره اللاعب الذي يصنع الفارق ويقدم الكثير لفريقه، وفي الجهة اليمنى سيكون محمد الرشيد جاهزاً للمنافسة في غياب راجي عبد العاطي حيث يعتبر محمد الرشيد من المواهب الصاعدة في الدوري الممتاز ومن اللاعبين الذين ينتظرهم مستقبلاً مشرقاً لذلك لا يتوقع أن يرضى الرشيد بالجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء وسيجتهد من أجل أخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي.

الهجوم.. لا جديد يذكر

لم يضف المريخ أي لاعب لمقدمته الهجومية باعتبار أن الهجوم لم يكن يمثل مصدر معاناة للفريق في النصف الأول من الموسم لكن كل الأمور تغيرت بعد أن ابتعد تراوري ورفض العودة وأصبح في حُكم المؤكد غياب بكري المدينة عن مباراة النمور وكذلك عبده جابر الذي لم يتجاوز الإصابة بعد وبالتالي أصبح عنكبة الخيار الوحيد المتاح في المقدمة الهجومية الأمر الذي سيفرض على الأحمر استخدام سلاح التوليف ولا يستطيع برهان إقحام أوكراه البعيد عن التدريبات حال عودته لأنه بكل تأكيد لن يكون جاهزاً وبالتالي سيكون رمضان عجب الخيار الأقرب للتقدم والمشاركة في المقدمة الهجومية وهناك ايضاً خالد النعسان الذي سنحت له فرصة المشاركة غير ذات مرة في المقدمة الهجومية وأثبت براعة كبيرة في اللمسة الأخيرة وفي ختام الهجمة بطريقة صحيحة.

المريخ المستفيد الأكبر من القرار

كانت المخاوف حاضرة في المريخ من احتمال حرمان نجوم التسجيلات التكميلية من المشاركة مع أنديتهم في المباريات المتبقية من الدورة الأولى باعتبار أن هؤلاء اللاعبين في المريخ سبقوا الجميع للمشاركة في فترة الإعداد وانتظموا في التدريبات من أول وهلة وبالتالي أصبحوا الأكثر جاهزية وجاء قرار لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة أمس منصفاً لهؤلاء اللاعبين الذين اجتهدوا طيلة الفترة الماضية ولم يتأثروا على الإطلاق بعدم تسلمهم لحافز تسجيلهم بعد أن اكتووا بالشيكات الطائرة من المجلس السابق وبعد وصول جمال الوالي لرئاسة النادي والتطمينات التي منحها لجميع اللاعبين بتسليمهم كامل مستحقاتهم يتوقع أن يقدم هؤلاء اللاعبين الكثير للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.

محسن: الانسجام بينهم والقدامى لا يحتاج لوقت

أثنى الكابتن محسن سيد المدرب العام للمريخ على المواهب التي أضافها الأحمر لصفوفه في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية وقال إنها تميزت بالموهبة العالية وصغر السن والانضباط التام لافتاً إلى أن نجوم التسجيلات التكميلية هم الأكثر جاهزية في المريخ لأنهم شاركوا في الإعداد من أول وهلة وتدربوا بحماس كبير ولديهم رغبة واضحة في تقديم الكثير للاحمر في المرحلة المقبلة واستبعد محسن أن تحدث أي مشكلة تتعلق بغياب الانسجام والتفاهم بين القدامى والجدد مشيراً إلى أن التجارب القليلة التي خاضها الفريق والتي أقحم فيها عدد من الجدد أثبتت له درجة عالية من الانسجام والتفاهم وبالتالي فإن الجهاز الفني لن يتخوف من الدفع بأي لاعب من الذين تم التعاقد معهم في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية متوقعاً أن يؤدي الأحمر مباراة كبيرة أمام الأهلي وأن يواصل رحلة الانتصارات حتى الجلوس على صدارة الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أعضاء التسيير يسلمون تبرعات النفرة بالعلامة الكاملة 
بادر جميع أعضاء لجنة التسيير  المريخية الذين أعلنوا عن تبرعات مالية معتبرة في الاجتماع الأول للجنة  بمنزل الرئيس جمال الوالي بتسليم كل المبالغ التي وعدوا بها في النفرة لتصل  المساهمات المالية التي وصلت إلى أمين المال ذات الرقم الذي تم الإعلان  عنه في وقتٍ سابق وهو ثلاثة مليار جنيه وتعهد المجلس بالاستفادة من كل هذه  الأموال في حل مشاكل اللاعبين ومديونياتهم وتهيئة أفضل الأجواء لهم للظهور  بشكل جيد في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوسامى
					

هذا المقال لايستحق أن يرد عليه أحد  ارجو من الجميع تجاهله تماما






طيب ما أحسن اريحونا منو و ما يجيبوهو لينا في المنبر من أصلو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البعثة تغادر إلى شندي ظهراً    
ألوك يسجل ثنائية للمرشح وإبعاد علي جعفر من الرحلة
جمال الوالي يجتمع باللاعبين ويعد بتسليمهم كامل مستحقاتهم بعد العودة من شندي

 وائل ـ شمس الدين

أدى المريخ مرانه الأخير قبل أن تغادر بعثته إلى شندي في الثانية من ظهر اليوم استعداداً لمباراة الغد المهمة أمام أهلي شندي حيث شارك في التدريب 31 لاعباً وخضع بكري المدينة وحماد بكري وعمر بخيت وعلي جعفر لتمارين خاصة وتم استبعاد هذا الرباعي من الرحلة بعامل الإصابة وعقب المران انتظم اللاعبون في معسكر بفندق ابشر وسجل السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي زيارة للمعسكر برفقة عوض رمرم أمين المال بحضور حمد السيد مضوي الذي سيتولى رئاسة البعثة وقدم الوالي تطمينات كبيرة للاعبين بخصوص مستحقاتهم وطالبهم بالقتال وإسعاد الجماهير.

 انطلق مران المريخ بمشاركة 31 لاعباً وأخضع عبد العظيم جابر بكري المدينة وعمر بخيت وحماد بكري لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب وبعد ذلك أخضع جميع اللاعبين لتمارين بدنية ومن ثم قسّم برهان اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين وركّز على اللعب الضاغط واللمسة الواحدة واُختتم المران بتقسيمة ساخنة بين المرشح والمرابط وكشف هذا التدريب عن التشكيل الذي يرغب برهان في الاعتماد عليه في مباراة النمور حيث قاد المرشح المعز محجوب في حراسة المرمى، أمير كمال وصلاح نمر في متوسط الدفاع، مصعب عمر وضفر على الأطراف، ابراهيم جعفر وعلاء الدين يوسف في الوسط المتأخر كوفي وألوك في صناعة اللعب، في حين شارك رمضان عجب وخالد النعسان في المقدمة الهجومية وجاءت التقسيمة أشبه بالمباراة الرسمية وشهدت تألقاً جماعياً للاعبين وانتهت بالتعادل بهدفين لكل حيث تألق درة الجنوب ألوك أكيج بشكل لافت وسجل هدفين للمرشح في حين سجل للمرابط ابراهومة وعبده جابر وعقب المران تم الإعلان عن قائمة من 20 لاعباً لمرافقة الأحمر لمدينة شندي حيث تغادر البعثة في الثانية ظهراً برئاسة حمد السيد مضوي على أن يرافق عدد من الأعضاء البعثة الحمراء إلى هناك من أجل رفع الروح المعنوية للاعبين وتم استبعاد علي جعفر وبكري وعمر بخيت وحماد بكري وبخيت خميس من الرحلة بعامل الإصابة.

جمال سالم يصل فجراً

جمال سالميتوقع أن يكون قد وصل في الساعات الاولى من الصباح الحارس اليوغندي جمال سالم وفي حال وصوله في الموعد سيغادر جمال برفقة البعثة الحمراء إلى شندي لكن الشكوك تحوم حول مشاركته في هذه المباراة بعد أن اطمأن الجهاز الفني على جاهزية المعز وبالتالي ربما جلس جمال الذي تأخر كثيراً في العودة للخرطوم على مقاعد البدلاء في حين يتوقع أن يصل أوكراه اليوم.

الوالي يجتمع باللاعبين

حرص السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ على عقد اجتماع مطول مع اللاعبين مساء أمس عقب نهاية المران حيث سجل الرئيس زيارة للاعبين في مقر معسكرهم بفندق ابشر وامتدح الوالي الإصرار الكبير الذي أدى به اللاعبون كل التدريبات الأخيرة ورغبتهم في تقديم عطاء مميز مع الأحمر وتم تقديم النجوم الجدد الذين عرّفوا أنفسهم برئيس النادي بحضور عوض رمرم أمين المال وحمد السيد مضوي ومن ثم تحدث الوالي للاعبين وقال إنه لا يريد أن يتحدث كثيراً ولكنه يريد من اللاعبين القتال والأداء الجيد لأنه يرغب في حصول الفريق على العلامة الكاملة من نقاط أصعب مباراتين أمام أهلي شندي والهلال لافتاً إلى أنه يثق في قدرة اللاعبين على التعامل مع هذا التحدي الكبير وإسعاد الجماهير بالانتصار في مباراتين، وطلب الوالي من اللاعبين أن يطمئنوا تماماً على أن كامل مستحقاتهم المالية ستصلهم عقب عودة البعثة الحمراء من شندي لأنه قام بحصر الديون المستحقة للاعبين وتحرك في كل الاتجاهات من أجل الوفاء بها مؤكداً أن أي لاعب لديه أي مبلغ مالي على المريخ سيجد كامل حافزه في انتظاره بعد العودة من شندي متمنياً الا يشغل اللاعبون أنفسهم بمستحقاتهم المالية وأن يركّزوا أكثر على أداء دورهم على أكمل وجه لأن أمر المستحقات محسوم تماماً ولأنه حريص جداً على مشاكل كل اللاعبين والاهتمام أكثر بفريق الكرة حتى يكون في الموعد ويقدم الأفضل ويسعد الجماهير الحمراء بعروض جيدة وانتصارات متواصلة.

حوافز مفتوحة

جمال الواليألغى جمال الوالي نظام الحوافز الذي كان يحدد مبلغاً مالياً محدداً للفوز في مباريات الدوري الممتاز وقال إن الحوافز ستكون مفتوحة وستصل لسقف عالٍ حسب أهمية المباراة والانتصار الذي يتحقق وعطاء اللاعبين في تلك المباريات مؤكداً أنه سيوفّر للاعبين كل متطلبات المرحلة وسينفق على الفريق بسخاء لأنه يثق أن هذه المجموعة الطيبة تستطيع أن تقدم الأفضل وأن تحقق الكثير للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة، وتعهد الوالي بأن يصبح المريخ منطقة خالية من ديون اللاعبين عقب عودة البعثة من شندي متمنياً أن يكون هذا الحديث خير تطمين للاعبين حتى يقدموا أفضل مالديهم ويعودوا بنقاط مباراة الأهلي كاملة ليفتح المريخ بعد ذلك ملف مباراة الهلال.

ثلاثي الهجوم يغادر إلى الإمارات

abdo jaberوجّه السيد جمال الوالي بسفر ثلاثي المقدمة الهجومية بكري المدينة وعبده جابر وعنكبة للامارات للخضوع لفحوصات طبية في دبي وعلاج جميع الحالات في وقتٍ أبلغ فيه بكري المدينة الجهاز الفني بأنه أصبح جاهزاً للمشاركة وأكد قيادته للمقدمة الهجومية في مباراة القمة حيث يشارك بكري في الديربي على أن يغادر برفقة عنكبة وعبده جابر عقب هذه المباراة مباشرةً إلى الإمارات بغرض الاطمئنان على سلامته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
خطوات تنظيم    

الله يا نداوة الذكرى

ويا عذوبة المسيل

يا نهر امكان ووعد مستحيل

(محمد المكي ابراهيم)

*

انتظمت المريخ خطوات تنظيم بعد فوضى صفوف شفقتنا عليه

عاد الصف واحداً.. بعشرات الرجال

والمدد مجلس شرف مكون من داعمين كتار وكبار…شهور الفقر ولت وأيام التيه راحت.

عاد المريخ الى ماكان عليه.. وترك لفيره القلق.

*

اثنان يجمع عليهما كل المريخاب ..الوالي وعودته…وتراوري وعدم عودته.

*

اثنان ناطقان مزمل الشريف ومتوكل الحريف.. اتقريفنا لقطع السلك ..من المسكنة الدخلنا فيها.

*

فيها ايه يانور عيوني

فيها ايه لو بحت بيها

ده الشعر والله دي الاغاني لعن الله القنبلة شردت الناس وحطمت الكاس.

*

كأس السودان كاد ان يفقد المريخ المحافظة عليه لما كاد ودنوباوي ان يبعده لولا قون عنكبة قبل ركلات الترجيح …كان الهلال سيلعب النهائي ولن ينسحب …كل مرة يجري.

*يجري شغل كبير قبل كل انتخابات وتكتلات.. أتمنى ان أرى مفاجأة اتحاد الخرطوم في اتحاد الكرة العام.. زكي عباس ليس اقل من مجدي حقداً على المريخ ..يكفي موضوع الرديف وكيف اراد ان يحجب الكأس.. لكن ان عرف ان المع المريخ بيفوز مفيش مشاكل.

*

مشاكل اللاعبين يجب حلها بكل حسم.. لا تقاعس في قادم المواعيد.. المريخ يريد الدوري والكأس لينقذ موسمه بعد ان أقصاه مجلس التسيير السابق من الأبطال الكونفدرالية ويمكن ان نذكر الدليل والبرهان.

*

قال برهان ان الدوري لا يزال طويلاً وانه لا قلق على تأخر المريخ عن الحكام بسبع نقاط.. أهو ده الكلام وده التحفيز مش زي الرجل الاخضر البلجيكي.

*

منتخب بلجيكا يتميز باللون الاحمر.. وبالمشاركة المتعددة في البطولة الاوربية لكنه اظن يلوك الصفر أيضاً فيها.. لم اسمع به مضافا للابطال أبداً.. عندنا دماعة ينعتون بالأبطال ومافي بطولة ولا عرضة شالوها.

*

شلت الجراح والابتسامة

وكل حرمان اليتامى.. جيت أهنيك أصافحك.

جيت أقول مبروك عليك …

ما أجمل الاستماع والاستمتاع بزيدان.

……..

زيدان الذي نجح لاعباً ومدرباً في الريال هل نراه مدرباً لفرنسا.. بعض الاسماء تنجح في الاندية وبعضها مع المنتخبات وبعضها لا هنا لا هناك.

*

طولنا من تصريحات الديبة والفاتح النقر ومحمد الطيب.

*

حبيبنا ابراهيم عوض الايام دي لا يكتب قلمه الا عن انحياز الدولة للمريخ.. طبيعي يا ابا روعة.. ينحازوا لمين يعني.. الدولة عاملة للشطار مدارس نموذجية.

*

جية اوكرا مثل جية تراوري غير مجدية.. اي زول قال عنه غارزيتو ما نافع يبقى ما نافع.

*

ابراهيم جعفر والوك.. ثنائي سيجد مكانته في المريخ.. احدهما سيشلع الزريبة.. او الاتنين سوا…اتوقع الكورة ما تتم.

*

لم أتابع كاميرا خفية سودانية في هذا الشهر.. أنا شحيح المتابعة للتلفزيون ..ولله الحمد.. مع الشكر لمذيعة في النيل الازرق شاهدتها مع حسين الصادق اثبتت لي ان ابتعادي كان في محله.

……

في المريخ يغدق الكل وتميز أسرة الدقير…في الهلال الرئيس دوبلير.. تهي تهي تهي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
هل تعاقب بي ان سبورت مشتركيها    

* إلحاقاً لما تناولناه سابقاً عن ما اقترفته قنوات البي ان سبورت في حق مشاهديها فقد قمت بعمل إستفتاء مصغر شمل الجيران والأصدقاء وزملاء العمل وبعض الإخوة من المنتديات وخصوصاً منتدى قنوات البي ان سبورت.

*  توقعت أن تكون الفئة التي لم تقدم على إضافة باقة (اليورو 2016) والتي تكلّف (70 دولاراً) قليلة جداً مقارنة بالشغف الذي ينتاب المشاهد العربي وإهتمامه المتعاظم بالدوريات الأوروبية ومنافساتها القارية.

*  ولكن على غير المتوقع وجدت أن (جميع) من استنطقتهم لم يقوموا بترقية باقاتهم ليتمكنوا من إضافة باقة اليورو ولم يجددوا حتى إشتراكهم القديم بعد أن لجأت القناة الى إستخدام اسلوب الإبتزاز والإستغلال المقنن للمشاهد العربي على وجه الخصوص في نهج مؤسف للغاية من قبل قناة من قادها لكل هذا المجد هم (مشتركوها).

*  شرط الحادي من نوفمبر كان بمثابة القشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير لأن الغالبية العظمى ستلجأ الآن للحل المعاكس والتخلي عن قنوات البي ان سبورت والإشتراك بقنوات أخرى أجنبية عبر الأقمار الأوروبية والتركية وحتى الهندية التي لا تكلّف شهرياً سوى حفنة من الدولارات.

*  وحتى يكون القارئ في الصورة فإن الشرط المذكور يلزم المشترك بضرورة ترقية باقته إن كان إشتراكه سينتهي (قبل) الأول من نوفمبر حتى يتمكن من إضافة باقة اليورو.

*  بمعنى أن إشتراكك إن كان سينتهي في الحادي والثلاثين من أكتوبر فأنت خارج نطاق سماحية إضافة اليورو وعليك أن تقوم بترقية الباقة أولاَ.

*  بمثال بسيط مشترك ينقضي اشتراكه في (31/10/2016) وباقته القديمة هى (جلوبال) سيتعين عليه دفع (150) دولار لترقية الباقة حتى التاريخ المذكور ومن ثم سداد قيمة اليورو (70) دولار ليكون إجمالي المبلغ المطلوب (220 دولار) لمتابعة بطولة لمدة شهر فقط وعقب الحادي والثلاثين من أكتوبر عليه أن يجدد اشتراكه من جديد.

*  بل أن الأدهى من ذلك هو أنك إن كنت راغب في مشاهدة القنوات الرياضية (كاملة) سيتعيّن عليك الترقية للباقة التي تحتوى على قنوات الأفلام والأطفال.

*  مالنا نحن ومال الأفلام وقنوات الأطفال !!

*  الآن بات في حكم المؤكّد إمتناع الغالبية العظمى من مجاراة أسعار البي ان سبورت وهو ما سيدفع القناة لإستحداث سياسة جديدة بعد أن قوبلت سياستها الحالية بالرفض وإمتناع المشتركين عن إضافة اليورو أو الترقية.

*  توقعاتي للمرحلة القادمة وعقب تجديد حقوق الدوريات الإنجليزي والإسباني والإيطالي هو نهج (العقاب) لجميع المشتركين الذين لم يقوموا بالترقية بحصر بث تلك البطولات بنهج معين.

*  متوقع جداً عقب اليورو حصر بث مباريات الدوري الإنجليزي والإسباني والإيطالي والمنافسات الكبرى على قنوات مستحدثة ربما تحت مسمى (ماكس) على غرار قناتي اليورو حتى يتمكن المشتركين من متابعة تلك البطولات.

*  وبالتأكيد فإن النهج المتوقع سيكون مرتبطاً من جديد (بترقية) الإشتراك حتى تتاح متابعة تلك القنوات لأن سياسة القناة باتت مبنية تماماً على إنهاك كاهل المشترك وليس خدمته كما كان نهجها منذ العام 2003 وشعارها الزائف بعدم اللجوء للتشفير لأسباب (ربحية) وإنما كمتطلبات حقوق بث لمنطقة الشرق الأوسط.

*  على مشتركي البي ان سبورت الذين لم يقوموا بترقية الإشتراك أن يعدوا أنفسهم لمفاجأة جديدة عقب بطولة الأمم الأوروبية والتي لن تخرج من نطاق توقعاتنا أعلاه.

*  المتابع لسياسة القناة خلال الأربعة أعوام الأخيرة سيجد أن الهدف الأول هو (إستثمار سذاجة المشترك) عندما بدأت بما يسمى بباقة الأحداث وبعدها ربط البطاقة بالريسيفر وبعدها ضرورة تغيير الريسيفر وكثرة التحولات من النايلسات والعربسات إلى سهيل سات.

*  هل سأل أحد المشتركين نفسه لماذا ربطت القناة الترقية بضرورة تجاوز الحادي من نوفمبر؟

*  السبب بسيط جداً وهو تخطيط استراتيجي مسبق لحصر الإشتراكات السنوية لتنتهي في (نوفمبر) حتى تتيح القناة لنفسها إستحداث سياسة جديدة لنهائيات الأمم الافريقية (2017) ونهائيات كأس العالم (2018) وربما دخلت اولمبياد البرازيل ضمن كوكبة الإستغلالية المقننة.

*  حاجة أخيرة كده :: التحية لقناة الخرطوم الدولية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
الخرطوم الوطني لا يهزم الهلال أبداً    

 * منذ الموسم 96/97 لم يستطع الخرطوم الوطني الفوز على الهلال في اي مباراة خاضها ضده و عجز الخرطوم الوطنى التام عن تحقيق الفوز على نادي الحكام يجعل في الامر حيرة كون هناك أندية تصعد حديثا للممتاز و في اول موسم تتغلب على الهلال و بالثلاثة.

* الخرطوم الوطني يجد رعاية كريمة و شراكة من جهاز الامن الوطني و لديه عناصر من افضل العناصر بالساحة الرياضية و فيه مزيج بين الخبرة و الشباب و القوة و السرعة و المهارة.

* باستطاعة الكوماندوز تحقيق الفوزعلى الهلال لسبب بسيط لأن الهلال و اعلامه مشغولين بمباراة القمة و كردنة منذ وقت مبكر جهز دولاراته للقمة حسب ما ورد في الصحف الزرقاء

* لذلك باستطاعة الخرطوم الوطني أن يرد اعتباره و كرامته و يبرهن لمحبي و مشجعي الخرطوم أن الفريق يستطيع ان يقارع الكبار و قادر على هزيمة الهلال الذي يفكر لاعبيه في دولارات القمة.

* على لاعبي الخرطوم الوطني ان ينصفوا انفسهم ويثأروا من  الحكم في آخر مباراة جمعت بينهم و نادي الاصفار و يثبتوا انهم قادرين على هزيمة الهلال حتى بوجود حكام صلاح.

* الهلال مشغول بالقمة و لاعبو الهلال مشغولون بحافز الدولارات فعلى لاعبي الخرطوم ان يثبتوا انهم على قدر المسؤلية و ينتصروا للعدالة و لمجد الخرطوم و للمواطن البسيط المغلوب على امره ضد دولارات كردنة.

* و على مجلس الخرطوم الوطني ان يحذر من آلة كردنة الاعلامية فهذه الايام سيمجدون فؤاد نقة و مجدي مامون و كواسي ابياه لمجرد التخدير فقط. 

* بدأت آلة كردنة الاعلامية في الاعتذار للامين البرير و مصالحته و مغازلته عبر المقالات بعد ان اشبعوه شتيمة و هددوه بحوار مع الجزائري الحيمودي و قالوا عنه كل ما يُكتب و لا يُكتب .

* آلة كردنة الاعلامية تهاجم والى الولاية و تشحد اراضي للاكاديمية اصبحت تهاجم مولانا هارون و هو الذي صعد بالهلال الابيض للممتاز. 

* الابيض ليست كلها هلالاب يا مولانا هارون و طالما ان بعض اهلة الخرطوم لا يحترمونك يا مولانا و يتهمونك فحق عليك ان تدعم مريخ الابيض كما دعمت هلالها و ان لمريخاب الابيض عليك حق و على ولاية شمال كردفان و لن تجد من الا كل الخير من كل المريخاب.

* قالت فاطمة الصادق انها امرأة لوحدها تواجه كيان كامل و ليس هذا بالصحيح فكلمتها لليوم في الديار الزرقاء كحد السيف في الهلال و صاحبة الامر و النهي و كل اهل الكيان يعلمون انك الناهي و الآمر في الهلال.

* لم تكن فاطمة الصادق شغل اهل المريخ و لكنها في الهلال تستطيع ان تمنع صحف من التغطية بأمرها و تستطيع ان تردع كتاب كبار في الهلال بسطر واحد و لن يجرؤ احد على التفوه بكلمة او الرد.

* اعلام المريخ مشغول بالدفاع عن الكيان و يتصدى لكل من يحاول ان يزرع الفتنة في الوسط الرياضى بالممارسات التي لا تشبه الوسط الرياضي. 

* وصلتني بالامس قصاصات صحف قديمة من عابدين ود المدينة و التي جمعها المريخابي الغيور و ليد ابوهجمة و التي توضح حجم الدعم الكبير الذي وجده الهلال من الدولة و ولاية الخرطوم.

* أعجبتني انبطاحة آلة كردنة الاعلامية للبرير قبل القمة و المتوقع انبطاحة بكاردينالهم للارباب و ود جار الله. 

* سؤالي البرئ للمرة الثانية : متى يفوز الخرطوم الوطني على الهلال المدعوم مدلل الاتحاد  يا مجدي مامون.  

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

* 




			
				اطلعنا على التقرير المقدم من لجنة التسجيلات وأجزنا تعاقد جميع اللاعبين الذين تم تسجيلهم في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية وأجازت اللجنة تسجيل اللاعب ألوك أكيج للمريخ وأكدت امكانية مشاركته مع الأحمر بصورة طبيعية في المرحلة المقبلة
			
		


  وهل الاحمر كان في حوجة الى افتاء من لجنة الخوازيق لاشراك لاعبه بصورة طبيعية ..خافوا الله ..اوفوا الكيل اذا كلتم وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوةâک…âک…
âک…âک…امير عوضâک…âک…âک…المواجهات الأهمâک…
âک…بعد الإستقرار الإداري الأخير الذي عم ربوع الكوكب الأحمر.. ها نحن نستشرف فترة جديدة عنوانها الأبرز التضحية من الجميع بلا فرز..âک…حيث لا يخفي علي أحد عظم المواجهات و  التحديات التي تنتظرنا في قادم المواعيد.. لذا يجب علينا أن نرفع درجات  الإستعداد للمرحلة القصوي بحثا عن النتائج الإيجابية التي ننتظر..âک…و مواجهة الأهلي شندي هي الإختبار الأول في الطريق نحو الحلم بالتتويج بالممتاز تارة أخري..âک…و لعل محاسن الصدف هي من رمت بنا في  طريق فريق منظم و متطلع.. ذلك أنه سيعتبر مقياسا جيدا لمدي رغبتنا و  إستعدادنا للدفاع عن لقبنا المحبوب..âک…فالأهلي فريق طموح.. يلعب الكرة  بنزاهة و متعة.. و هذا ما سيجعل لقاءنا معه ممتعا و رائعا.. فحالة الإنتشاء  التي عمت الديار الحمراء تريد التنفيس عن رغباتها المشروعة بالإعلان عن  توهجها و ريادتها علي عموم أندية السودان كافة..âک…حظ عاثر.. رمي بالشنداوية في طريق المارد الذي خرج من قمقمه.. و ويل لكل من يقف في طريق القطار الأحمر المتجه نحو قبلته السامية..âک…و بالنظر لروليت الدوري و موقف الأهلي  شندي نجد بأنه قد أدي ستة عشر مواجهة حقق الفوز في عشرة منها و تعادل  مرتين و تلقي أربعة هزائم ليجمع في جعبته (ظ£ظ¢) نقطة جعلته في المركز الرابع  متساويا في النقاط مع الخرطوم الوطني الذي يقبع في المركز الثالث..âک…أودع رماة الشنداوية (ظ£ظ،) هدف في مرمي  الخصوم كثاني أفضل فريق يحرز أهدافا في الدوري حتي الآن.. و لكنهم في  المقابل تقبلوا (ظ،ظ¤) هدفا بالتمام و الكمال..âک…بالنسبة للمارد الأحمر فقد أدي الفريق  (ظ،ظ¤) مباراة حتي الآن.. تمكن الفريق من الفوز في عشرة منها و تعادل في  ثلاثة لقاءات و تقبل الهزيمة مرة واحدة جامعا في رصيده (ظ£ظ£) نقطة جعلته في  المركز الثاني من الروليت العام..âک…أودع هجوم الأحمر في شباك الخصوم (ظ¢ظ£) هدفا و تقبلت شباكه (ظ¥) أهداف طيلة المشاركات السابقة..âک…هذه القراءات تنبئ بمؤشرات واضحة  بتفوق الأهلي في الجانب الهجومي مع تواضع كامل في الجانب الدفاعي للفريق  الذي تلقي الهزيمة أربعة مرات و ولجت شباكة (ظ،ظ¤) هدفا..âک…بالمقابل فإن الزعيم يتمتع بدفاع يعد  الأفضل في الدوري حتي الآن بلغة الأرقام.. إذ تلقت شباك الفريق خمسة أهداف  طيلة زمن الدورة الأولي التي لعب منها الفريق (ظ،ظ¤) مواجهة..âک…عليه نتمني أن يراعي الأخوة في الجهاز  الفني الشح الهجومي لفريق كان يتربع دوما علي صدارة الفرق من حيث عددية  الأهداف المحرزة.. و ليكن ذلك في المواجهة القادمة أمام دفاع الأهلي الضعيف  نسبيا..âک…ختاما.. لا خوف علي المريخ في مواجهته الحاسمة.. فأبناء المتمكن برهان قادرون علي وضع الأمور في نصابها الصحيح بإذن الله.âک…نبضات متفرقةâک…âک…علي الجهاز الفني الدفع باللاعبين الجاهزين فقط دون النظر للأسماء الرنانة..âک…خرمجة لجنة ونسي ألقت بظلالها علي سوء  التحضيرات الفنية للفريق.. و ها نحن ندفع نتائج اللا مبالاة و العشوائية  التي كان يدار بها المريخ..âک…هيرون ريكاردو مدرب الأهلي شندي يعد من خبراء الدوري الممتاز السوداني لكثرة السنوات التي قضاها بيننا..âک…الروح القتالية العالية هي مفتاح الإنتصار و من ثم العودة متأبطي النقاط..âک…علي الضفة الأخري أتوقع سقوطا شنيعا للهلال أمام فتية الكوماندوز..âک…ما لم يقل التحكيم كلمته.. سنشهد تمزيق نمور الورق بسهولة علي يد رفاق صلاح الأمير و قلق..âک…بالتوفيق لأبناء الزعيم.âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…مشاركتك في نفرة الدعم.. دليل علي معدنك المريخي الأصيل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: بقيادة جمال سالم : بعثة ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ تغادر ï؛چï»ںï»² ï؛·ï»¨ï؛ھï»± ::
غادرت ï؛‘ï»Œï؛œï؛” فريق الكرة بنادي ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»ںï»² ï»£ï؛ھï»³ï»¨ï؛” ï؛·ï»¨ï؛ھï»± ï»‡ï»¬ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»®ï»، ï»ںï»¤ï»®ï؛چï؛ںï»¬ï؛”  ï؛چï»»ï»«ï» ï»² ï»³ï»®ï»، ï»ڈï؛ھٍ ï؛چï»»ï؛­ï؛‘ï»Œï؛ژï؛€ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï» ï»کï؛ژï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛†ï؛ںï»‍ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»»ï»­ï»ںï»² ï»ںï»¤ï»¨ï؛ژï»“ï؛´ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»±  ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»¤ï؛کï؛ژï؛¯ ï»‹ï» ï»² ï؛­ï؛ƒï؛± ï؛‘ï»Œï؛œï؛” ï»—ï»®ï؛چï»£ï»¬ï؛ژ 20 ï»»ï»‹ï؛’ï؛ژ وبقيادة حامي العرين جمال سالم ، ï؛چï»ںï»²  ï؛ںï؛ژï»§ï؛گ ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»¬ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»¨ï»² ï؛‘ï»کï»´ï؛ژï؛©ï؛“ ï؛‘ï؛®ï»«ï؛ژï»¥ ï؛—ï»´ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ھï»³ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»¨ï»² ï»­ï»£ï؛¤ï؛´ï»¦ ï؛³ï»´ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ھï؛­ï؛ڈ ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ژï»،  .. ï»­ï»›ï؛ژï»¥ ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»¬ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»¨ï»² ï»—ï؛®ï؛­ ï؛چï؛§ï؛کï»´ï؛ژï؛­ ï»—ï؛ژï؛‹ï»¤ï؛کï»ھ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛§ï»¼ï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï؛چï»¥ ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï؛چï؛ںï؛®ï؛چï»© ï؛‘ï؛ژï»»ï»£ï؛²  ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï؛·ï»¬ï؛ھ ï؛£ï»€ï»®ï؛­ ï»§ï؛ژï؛©ï؛­ ï»£ï؛ژï»ںï»ڑ ï»‹ï»€ï»® ï»ںï؛ ï»¨ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛´ï»´ï»´ï؛® .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
مناشدة للوالي

* اللقاء الذي من المتوقع أن يكون جمع رئيس مجلس المريخ الأخ جمال الوالي  باللاعبين في الساعات الأولى صباح اليوم بمقر إقامتهم بفندق أبشر ،  بالتأكيد ستكون له آثاره الإيجابية العظيمة على نفوسهم ، وإذا كمان تم  جميلو، ودعم هذه الزيارة بتشريف مباراة فريقه مساء غد أمام الأهلي، وحضورها  من داخل استاد شندي الحبيبة، فلن نستبعد أن يحقق فرساننا فوزاً كبيراً  مستحقاً..
* سؤال برئ…
* إذا عُيّن مجلس إدارة ظنادي المريخ من 20 أو 27 أو 50 عضواً حتى، المشكلة  شنو عشان يبقى التعيين الأخير موضوع، ونشغل نفسنا بيهو على حساب مواضيع  أهم ??!!
* نؤكد للمرة الثانية والثالثة والعاشرة والألف، إذا لم يلتزم القطاع  الرياضي ودائرة الكرة والجهاز الفني بفرض الانضباط وسط اللاعبين في  المعسكرات والتمارين والمباريات، لن ينجز الفريق الحبة!!
* بل وقد يفقد الممتاز قبل انطلاقة مباريات الدورة الثانية!!
* بالمناسبة يا قطاع يا رياضي، لابد من محاسبة أي لاعب ينال بطاقة صفراء أو  حمراء بدون سبب مقبول.. وأي لاعب يشارك في دورات رمضانية، أو مهرجانات في  الحواري..
* كفانا تسيباً وفوضى ومجاملات..
* وزي ما اللاعبين لا يجاملوننا إذا تأخرنا في صرف مرتباتهم أو دفع  حوافزهم، يجب ألا نجاملهم أيضاً إذا لم يلتزموا بأداء واجباتهم تجاهنا..
* زي ما بتشددوا في المطالبة بحقوقهم، يجب أن نتشدد في مطالبتهم بحقوق فريقنا.
* ثانياً.. لابد للقطاع الرياضي من تحديد كابتن واضح للفريق في المرحلة  المقبلة، ينصاع اللاعبون لتوجيهاته، وإذا خالفوها يُحاسبوا بشدة..
* الرأي عندي أن يركز الجهاز الفني في تشكيلاته القادمة، على النجوم الذين  تم تسجيلهم مؤخراً، ويريح بعض الحرس القديم على الدكة قليلاً.. خاصة وأنهم  فشلوا في الشهور الماضية في المحافظة على صدارة الدوري الممتاز.. وفي  مواصلة المشوار في بطولة الأندية الأفريقية.. وفي مواصلة المشوار في  البطولة الكونفدرالية.
* قالت الزميلة فاطمة الصادق قبل أيام: السودان سودان جميع الأندية وليس سودان المريخ فقط حتى تدعمه الدولة من دون بقية الأندية??!!
* طيب يا ستي وكت السودان سودان جميع الاندية فلماذا المريخ هو النادي  الوحيد الذي يحمل همّه، والوحيد الذي يشرّفه بكؤوس إقليمية وقارية?!
* ألا يوجد فريق غيره يحمل الهم معه?!
* انتوا وكت عايزين السودان يدعمكم زي ما بدعم المريخ ، ادعموه بإنجازات تعلي مراتبه وترفع اسمه..
* بالمناسبة.. أصلا الحكومة لم تدعم المريخ حتى الآن أكثر من الهلال.
* الكاردينال عندما استلم الهلال استلمه خاليا من الديون.
* وقبله عندما عيّنت الحكومة كادرها الحاج عطا المنان رئيساً للجنة التسيير  الهلالية، سلمته مبالغ كافية اعانته على حل الديون وتسيير النشاط ..
* وده حالتو لي يوم الليلة (يا كافي البلا ) لم تحققوا إنجازاً أو بطولة.
* فلماذا إذاً تستكثرون عليها دعم المريخ وهو من فترة لفترة يحقق إنجازاً أو بطولة..
* وآخر إنجازاته قبل عامين عندما حقق سيكافا ثري..
* أما أنتم، فدعكم من قبل العامين..
* من سنة 30 ماذا حققتم ?!
* اوعه تقولي لي وصلتوا النهائي مرتين، لأن من يخسر في النهائي لا يُمنح  كأس البطولة، إنما يُمنح للفريق الفائز، على نحو ما حدث معنا عام 89م عندما  وصلنا نهائي كأس الكؤوس وحققنا الفوز..
* فاطمة أختي… أحسن تسكتي وتختي المريخ.
* وكفى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
وبغضهم للوالي ومزمل أشد

× نتابع بدقة ردود الافعال تجاه قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات التي قبلت شكوتي المريخ في مباراتيه في الدوري الممتاز .
× واستغربت بشدة لذلك الحديث المنسوب لكابتن محمد محي الدين الديبة والذي  يهاجم فيه لجنة الاستئنافات ويناشد بحلها ويصف قراراتها بالخطأ .
× ونقول لكابتن الديبة أنت مدرب وليس لك علاقة بالقانون وغير مؤهل لكي تخوض في هذا الخضم أبدا أبدا .
× والديبة الذي لا نعلم له نجاحا غير انه كان لاعبا في الهلال وهو مع ذلك  يصف أعضاء لجنة الاستئناف بأنهم مجرد محامين لا علاقة لهم بكرة القدم .
× فيا أخي في كل مؤسسات الدنيا والعالمين تؤكل اللجان التحكيمية إلى  المحامين والقانونين بوجه عام ولكنك تريد أن تقول كلاما والسلام .
× ونقول لمولانا جمال حسن سعيد أنت رجل عاقل وضليع في العمل القانوني  والكروي ما في ذلك شك ، ولكن بكل أسف تريد أن تغطي خطأ مجلسك الذي دفع  بلاعب معاقب وموقوف من الاتحاد الذي كان ينتمي إليه وهو اتحاد القضارف ،  وهذا خطأ لا يليق بمجلس يقف على رأسه رجل في قامتك ومكانك وخبرتك بكل تاكيد  .
× ولأجل ذلك كله يريد مولانا سعيد أن يسوق كتلة الممتاز لاضراب نوعي عن  المواصلة في الدوري الممتاز ولكننا على ثقة لن ينجح مسعاه ، لأن هناك قانون  يحكم النشاط وهناك دولة تراقب كل تفلت سالب يضر بالمصلحة العامة ومولانا  سيد العارفين ولكنه يظهر غير ذلك وعجبي لك يا مولانا .
× والشئ الملاحظ أن كل الأندية المعترضة على قرارات الاستئناف ينتمون  للهلال وكل جهدهم المبذول من أجل هلال أمدرمان خوفا على صدارته وليس بسبب  أخطاء قبول الشكاوى أو من اجل الأندية التي يديرونه وهذه هي المصيبة التي  نعاني منها في تعاملنا مع القضايا العامة .
× وجمال حسن سعيد الذي يقول مستعد ليخلع قمصان لاعبيه من داخل الملعب اليوم  لو كتلة الممتاز قررت الانسحاب ، هو أكثر شخص متأكد من خطأ ناديه في  التعامل مع اللاعب عمر عثمان ،لأن مزارع الفيتريتة والسمسم في القضارف عارف  أن عمر موقوف سنة وعارفه اعتدى على الحكم.
× وهناك بعض الزملاء الذين نعرف عشقهم للمريخ ، ولكنهم تناولوا هذا الموضوع  بسلبية غريبة ، نحن والله لانريد أن نجلب للمريخ نقاط أو بطولة بطرق  ملتوية ولكن نرفض أن تسلب حقوقه وضح النهار ومع ذلك نطالع تلك الكتابات  السالبة والدعوة والتلميح بأن ما يقوم به الوالي عمل غير صحيح وكمان وصلت  السهام للأخ مزمل الذي سكب كل خبراته وعلاقاته وذكاءه في هذه القضية .
× الرأي عندي أن عشاق الهلال واعلامه يبغضون المريخ ولكن بغضهم لجمال الوالي والاخ مزمل أبو القاسم أشد .
× والامر الذي لم أفهمه أولئك الذين لا علاقه لهم بالهلال ولكن مع ذلك يرفضون قرار قبول الشكاوى رغم أنهم يعشقون المريخ أعوذ بالله.
× مباراة في قمة الروعة والدهشة تلك التي شاهدناها ليلة أمس بين الزعيم والخرطوم الوطني .
× قدم المريخ كبيرة وممتازة واستحق التفوق بذلك الهدف البديع المصنوع من  ليبريه وتنفيذ باتقان من كوفي النجم في هذه الملحمة النارية وركلة الجزاء  الصحيحة مع جابر وتنفيذ رائع من الإختصاصي علاء .
× ولكن ظهر سمؤال ميرغني مدافع الخرطوم بعنف متعمد على لاعبي المريخ كاد أن  يعرضهم للاصابة وهو يعلم أنهم مقبلون على مهمة وطنية خلال هذا الاسبوع إن  شاء الله .
× وعلي جعفر يرفض إلا أن يدخل الرعب في قلوبنا ويهد مضاجع العشاق وكل هذا بسبب عناد غارزيتو ولكن الحمد لله .
× وهناك هفوات كبيرة من علاء يوسف لا تغتفر ركز يا كابتن ما تودينا التوج .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول لكتلة الممتاز التي تريد أن تجتمع  اليوم ، هل لديكم تفاصيل شكوتي المريخ وهل بحثتم موقف اللاعبين مسار  القضية نرجوا منكم تقصي الحقائق فقط ومن ثم قرروا ونحن معكم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد الاوروبي يقرر استبعاد المنتخب الروسي بطولة الامم بفرنسا مع وقف التنفيذ 
 
 
أصدر الاتحاد الاوروبي لكرة القدم قبل  قرارا بإستبعاد المنتخب الروسي من كأس الامم الاوروبية المقامةهذه الايام  بفرنسا مع وقف التنفيذ في حال تكرار احداث الشغب التي اندلعت بين الجماهير  الروسية والانجليزية والاعتداءات العنيفة من جانب الجماهير الروسية علي  نظيرتها الانجليزية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غادر الحارس جمال سالم مع بعثة المريخ لشندي بعد ان وصل الى الخرطوم فجر اليوم و يتوقع ان يشارك اللاعب في مباراة الاهلي شندي غدا في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و سيتأكد الجهاز الفني من جاهزية اللاعب في مران اليوم و في حالة وصوله للفوزمة المطلوبة سيدفع به الجهاز الفني كلاعب اساسي
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*سامر العمرابي
فيتو 
الجاهز يلعب 


في ظل حالة الفراغ الإداري التي كانت تضرب المريخ خلال الفترة الماضية التي سبقت تعيين لجنة الوالي كان فريق الكرة يوالي تدريباته في ظروف صعبة.
بدأ عادل امين المهمة الفنية ثم أعقبه محسن سيد والآن تولى برهان تية المسؤولية رسميا بجانب محسن وجاءت مباراة هلال الأبيض في توقيت مناسب.
قدم المريخ عرضا جميلا وفاز بخماسية وأفرزت التجربة عددا من اللاعبين الشباب المميزين على رأسهم الأبنوسي الوك ونجوم التسجيلات ابراهيم جعفر ومحمد الرشيد بجانب لاعب الرديف صبري.
القاعدة الفنية الذهبية أن اللاعب الجاهز يشارك فورا والأولوية للاعب المكتمل فنيا وبدنيا وهذا يعني أن اللاعبين الذين ذكرناهم سابقا أوفر حظا للمشاركة في مباراتي اهلي شندي والهلال.
نعرف أن القرار في النهاية بيد الجهاز الفني ولكننا نأمل أن يتحلى الثنائي برهان ومحسن بالشجاعة الكاملة والدفع بهؤلاء اللاعبين وإتاحة الفرصة لهم بلا تردد.
يفقد المريخ عددا من العناصر لأسباب مختلفة حاليا على رأسهم بكري المدينة وراجي للإصابة وعمر بخيت المتوقف عن التدريبات من فترة طويلة وكذلك المحترفين جمال سالم واوكرا وتراوري وجابسون الذين لم يعودوا حتى الآن. 
يمتلك الوك دافعا كبيرا لتقديم نفسه للجمهور بعد أن تمت معالجة مشكلته وتحويله إلى لاعب محترف وكذلك نجمي التسجيلات ابراهيم ومحمد الرشيد وهما لاعبون شباب ولديهم خبرة جيدة من خلال مشاركاتهم السابقة مع أنديتهم في الدوري الممتاز
ثقة الجهاز الفني مهمة لهؤلاء اللاعبين وتمثل لهم تحديا خاصا لإثبات وجودهم والتألق في المباريات الكبيرة وهناك نجوم كثر صنعتهم مثل هذه الفرص التي لاتتكرر بسهولة ونجحوا في تخليد أسمائهم في ذاكرة الجمهور.
الجاهز يلعب يابرهان.. تمنحهم الفرصة بثقة ولن يخذلوك بإذن الله.
دعم الحكومة 
الحملة الشرسة التي تشنها بعض الأقلام الهلالية هذه الأيام على الجهات الرسمية والمسؤولين الكبار في الدولة عقب تعيين لجنة تسيير المريخ الجديدة ليس لها مبرر وتجاوزت كل الحدود.
الطبيعي أن تدعم الحكومة الرياضة بشكل عام والناديين الكبيرين بشكل خاص لأنهما يتميزان بالشعبية الطاغية والتمثيل الدائم للبلد أفريقيا. 
يد الدولة المفترى عليها الآن امتدت بالخير للهلال في السنوات الماضية ودعمت كل المجالس تقريبا منذ عهد الراحل عبدالمجيد منصور وتكفلت بإنشاء المقصورة لمباراة نهائي أفريقيا عام 92.
تواصل الدعم بشكل أكبر في عهد الارباب صلاح إدريس والأمين البرير ولجنتي شيخ العرب يوسف أحمد يوسف والمهندس الحاج عطا المنان وكلاهما كوادر المؤتمر الوطني.
حظي الكاردينال أيضا بدعم الدولة في مشوار الهلال الأفريقي الموسم الماضي وهو المبلغ الذي اعلنه النائب الأول للرئيس في احتفال ضخم ببرج الفاتح وتكفل فيه بمنصرفات سفر العملاقين في دور المجموعات ونصف النهائي. 
مع كل ذلك نقول ان الدولة مقصرة ولم تقدم الدعم الكافي ومن المفترض أن تلعب دورا أكبر من ذلك بتوفير دعم ثابت يعين الإدارات على التسيير في ظل تزايد الأعباء وارتفاع فاتورة الصرف.
استبشرنا خيرا بمبادرة والي الخرطوم التي طرحها قبل فترة طويلة بتحويل الأندية إلى مؤسسات استثمارية وفق رؤية متطورة وعقد اجتماعات متواصلة مع القيادات في الناديين وعلى رأسهم الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال.
يجب أن يلعب الإعلام دورا أكبر وأكثر إيجابية لحث الدولة على الدعم وتنزيل أفكارها إلى أرض الواقع من أجل فائدة مستقبلية لناديي القمة بدلا عن لغة التهديد والوعيد والإساءة.
خواتيم 
البعض فسر حديثي أمس عن الاستثمار في المريخ بطريقة خاطئة. 
لم أقل أن الأمر مستحيل وان الشركة الصينية لن تنجح في تنفيذ المشروعات.
كتبت عن صعوبة الظروف الاقتصادية حاليا وضرورة تدخل الدولة.
يجب أن تكون الحكومة شريكا أساسيا في تنفيذ المشروعات الاستثمارية.
دور الدولة يتمثل في تقديم التسهيلات المطلوبة وتوفير الضمانات للشركة الصينية.
هذا الأمر ينطبق على كل المشاريع المقترحة لأنها مواجهة بنفس الظروف الاقتصادية.
لن يكون بمقدور الإدارات القيام بأعمال الاستثمار بمعزل عن الدولة.
الأندية ملك عام وليست شركات خاصة وبالتالي الدولة لها مسؤولية.
تواجد الفريق طارق عثمان في الأمانة العامة مكسب كبير.
وتفرغ الاستاذ عصام الحاج لمجلس الشرف أيضا نقطة إيجابية.
ختام وسلام
ال الدقير قدم الخير.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*احمد محمد احمد

رزاز الحروف

مجلس الشرف!


*قبل 4 أيام اجتمع مجلس شرف نادي النصر السعودي وكانت محصلة الإجتماع : أقناع الامير فيصل بن تركي بالتراجع عن قرار إستقالته، وثانيا : دعم خزينة النادي عبر تبرعات شخصية فورية بمبلغ 65 مليون ريال، ما يعادل قرابة الـ 250 مليار جنيه سودانى.
*أظرف تعليق قرأته كان على تويتر عندما تم نشر قائمة باسماء الأشخاص الذين تبرعوا بالمبلغ ومن بينهم تبرع بقيمة نصف مليون ريال سعودي (مصاريف المريخ في شهرين بارتياح)، فكان تعليق أحد المشجعين موجها حديثه للمتبرع : الا تستحي من دفع 500 ألف ريال وانت عضو شرف..؟! اي ان المبلغ بسيط لايتناسب مع منصبه والشرف الذي يناله..؟!
*فأين المريخ من مثل هذا المجلس (المشرف) الذي يستحق فعلا أن يكون لـ (الشرف)..ولمن يسندون النادي في كل ازماته من كباره واثريائه....؟!
*اين عضو الشرف الذي يدفع للمريخ 50 مليون، حتي تنشر صوره في كل الصحف ويكتب اسمه في كل القروبات ويتم مدحه باجمل الصفات..؟!
*أننا لا نطالب بان يكون للمريخ مجلس شرف مثل نادي النصر، لان السودان ليس مثل السعودية، والمريخ ليس مثل النصر، ولن ننتظر 65 مليار من مجلس شرف في السودان، لكننا ننتظر الحد المعقول والمقبول.
*ننتظر دورا ايجابيا يليق بالشرف الذي يناله اصحابه من اصحاب المال والحكمة والكلمة المسموعة، وليس فقط مجلسا شرفيا يجتمع مرة في كل عام ثم يذهب اعضاؤه الى حال سبيلهم دون أن يجد النادي منهم اي فائدة.
*فمجلس الشرف في المريخ منذ أن تم تكوينه أول مرة قبل عشر سنوات برئاسة مصطفي عثمان اسماعيل، ظل مجلسا صوريا (لا بطقع ولا بجيب الحجارة)، ونسمع به عند تكوينه فقط مع تقديم بعض الوعود منه والتي لاتغادر محطة كونها وعود نهائيا.
*وربما كان اهل المريخ في السنوات الماضية لايشعرون بقيمة واهمية مجلس الشرف لان جمال الوالي ظل يغطي على كل الاحتياجات، لذلك لم يكن مهما أن تبرع مجلس الشرف أو لم يتبرع، ولم يكن مهما أن تكون هنالك مشاريع استثمارية او خلافه ، ما دام ان (الخير باسط) وكل الطلبات مجابة.
*لكن بعد استقالة جمال الوالي في اكتوبر الماضي وتولي لجنة ونسي للمهمة، اكتشف كل المريخاب أن النادي يعاني من ازمة مالية كبيرة وأن جمال الوالي بمفرده كان يحمل هما كبيرا، وبالتالي لابد من وجود حلول اخرى تعين النادي وتشكل مصدر دخل ثابت له بعيدا عن جيوب الافراد.
*وعن طريق مجلس الشرف يمكن أن يأتي الحل بجمع مبالغ مالية ضخمة، يتم ضخها لتنفيذ مشاريع مستقبلية وليس للصرف اليومي على النادي لان الصرف مهمة مجلس الادارة.
*وحتي يكون مجلس الشرف فاعلا وايجابيا، يجب اختيار اعضائه بدقة وبشروط واضحة، فالشخص الذي لايستطيع المساهمة ماليا يمكنه أن يعمل مجلس الشوري او اي لجنة مساعدة.
*اما الشرف فان شرط اساسي به، لصاحب المال الذي يدفع من جيبه، واذا نجح مجلس المريخ في اقناع مائة مريخابي من انصار النادي المقتدرين ماليا فانهم يمكن ان يقدموا الكثير للمريخ في فترة وجيزة.
*أن مجلس الشرف، يمكن أن يكون مخرج المريخ من كل مشاكله المالية ويكون تامينا لمستقبله وتحوله من الفقر الى الثراء، فقط اذا تم التعامل مع الفكرة بشكلها السليم وابعادها عن المجاملات التي اضرت بالمريخ كثيرا.
*ولو تحرك مجلس الادارة على نطاق واسع فانه يمكن أن يكون مجلس شرف بحق وحقيقي من الاثرياء فقط وليس المفلسين.
*وفي دخول مجلس الشرف ..شرف كبير يا اقطاب الزعيم ..!
بقايا مداد
*مجلس الشرف المريخي يمكن أن يكون مفتاح ثراء النادي أن تم التعامل مع الفكرة بنضوج واختصار العضوية في الأعضاء المقتدرين ماليا وابعاد المجاملات عنه.
*يكفي المجاملات في مجلس الإدارة، اما مجلس الشرف فان وضعه مختلف تماما، ويجب أن يكون للمقتدرين ماليا فقط.
*الا يوجد في كل السودان 100 مريخابي فقط يمكنه أن يدفع 100 مليون في العام للزعيم..؟!
*المؤكد ان هنالك الاف المريخاب الذين يمكنهم أن يدفعوا، مليارات الجنيهات دون أن يؤثر ذلك على ثروتهم ولكنهم يحتاجون لمن يصل اليهم ويشرح اليهم الفكرة ويقربهم الى النادي.
*الفترة المقبلة في المريخ يجب أن تكون لتامين مستقبله وتوفير المال وخلق موارد دعم ثابتة تجعل في حل عن جيوب الافراد والحكومة.
*وقصة البطولات والتسجيلات والمعسكرات، يمكن أن تكون من الأهداف الثانوية بعكس ما كان يحدث في السابق حيث كان الاهتمام الاكبر دائما بانتصار فريق الكرة.
*علما اننا نهدر الزمن في فريق الكرة دون أن يحصل على بطولات، وفي ذات الوقت يتم اهدار المال يمكن أن يستفيد منها النادي في تامين مستقبله.
*من الأفضل للمريخاب الاستفادة من وجود جمال الوالي في رئاسة النادي لانه صاحب علاقات متشعبة ورجل كريم وعليه اجماع جماهيري والكل يمكن أن يقف معه ويدعمه.
*وقبل أن يترجل جمال الوالي من جديد، لابد من التركيز على المشاريع ذات الفائدة المستقبلية التي تؤمن النادي من المخاطر وتضمن له استقرارا ماليا حتي وأن اختلفت الأسماء في إدارته.
*لقد عاش المريخ ايام قاسية بمعني الكلمة خلال فترة لجنة اسامة ونسي كانت بمثابة انذار ودرس فتح اذان واعين المريخاب لحقيقة ان النادي ليس له موارد دخل ولايمكنه أن يصمد بطريقته الحالية.
*علما ان الوالي اذا غادر المريخ فانه لن يعود اليه مرة اخري في الوقت القريب، وبعدها ستعود المشاكل المالية من جديد ويدور النادي في ذات الساقية مع المعاناة والفقر.
*لذلك يجب استغلال وجود الوالي والحماس الذي يسيطر على كل المريخاب حاليا واقتناعهم التام بالاستثمار وطرح الافكار التي تجلب المال.
*فالواضح ايضا أن عقلية المريخاب نضجت بشكل يجعل الكثيرون الان لايهتمون بان يحقق فريق الكرة البطولات ولكن يهتمون فقط بتوفير المال الذي يجعل المريخ يعتمد على نفسه دون ان يتأثر بالافراد.
*وهذا عين العقل، وقمة الفهم الذي يجب أن ترتكز عليه الادارة في المرحلة المقبلة لان الانتصارات والبطولات ملحوقة باذن الله.
*لم يخيب اتحاد الكرة ظننا باعتماد صحة تسجيل الوك للمريخ وصحة تسجيل شيبوب للهلال.
*وهي موازنة ظل اتحاد الكرة يعتمد عليها عندما يكون موقف الهلال ضعيفا فقط مثل قضية تسجيل شيبوب.
*وهي موازنة ظالمة بالتاكيد لان المريخ تحمل اكثر مما يجب في قضية الوك الذي لم يلعب حتي الان مباراة رسمية مع الزعيم بامر الاتحاد العام مع أنه مقيد في الكشوفات لاكثر من 6 أشهر.
*اما شيبوب الذي خطفه الهلال من المريخ في عملية قرصنة مثبتة بالادلة الموجودة بطرف الاتحاد والذي يعلم كل التفاصيل، سيشارك بشكل طبيعي مع الوصيف في اول مباراة تنافسية فهل هذه هي الموازنة..؟!
*لكن نتوقع اكثر من ذلك لان الاتحاد ظل يستهدف المريخ ويظلمه لمصلحة الهلال عبر سنوات طويلة.
*وعندما يتدخل المريخ لاحداث التغيير، يذهب ليغير حسن عبد السلام بهمد، بحجة ان حكام الخرطوم يظلمون المريخ..!
*اما اتحاد الكرة لا احد يتدخل ولا احد يفكر في تغيير مجدي شمس الدين الذي ظل سكرتيرا منحازا للهلال لمدة 20 عاما.
*والسبب في ذلك ان المشكلة ليست في ظلم المريخ كما يدعون ولكنها تصفية حسابات شخصية.
*واذا كان الهدف مصلحة المريخ، لما ظل الاتحاد العام رهينا لمصالح الوصيف.
*والان الانتخابات على الابواب..والمريخ سيكون مثل الاندية الصغري ايضا متفرجا.
*وبعد الانتخابات سيشتكي اهله من ظلم الاتحاد..!
*بالله دي حالة دي..!
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*علم الدين هاشم
بهدوء

عودة الوالي واعلام الكاردينال 

من المفترض ان يكون جمال الوالي قد التقي نجوم المريخ بالامس للاتفاق علي برنامج المرحلة القادمة والتي تبدأ بمواجهة اهلي شندي ضمن المباريات المؤجلة من الدورة الاولي للدوري الممتاز وكان رئيس المريخ قد استبق اللقاء بتصريحات آكد خلالها التزام اللجنة الجديدة بتسليم جميع اللاعبين مستحقاتهم المالية وكذلك الإيفاء للاعبين الجدد بفلوس تسجيلهم بعدما قبضوا شيكات طايره في وقت سابق من لجنة ونسي 
ان عودة جمال الوالي لرئاسة نادي المريخ اعادت الثقة للجهاز الاداري عموما الذي اصبح الان في موقف جيد يمكن من خلاله ان يضمن تواجد جميع اللاعبين في التمارين والتزامهم الصارم بتوجيهات وتعليمات الجهاز الفني واعتقد ان ذلك بدا واضحا في ارتفاع عدد الحضور في التمارين مع بداية عمل اللجنة الجديدة وهو امر طبيعي ومتوقع بعدما انفرط عقد الفريق وساد التمرد وتوالت الاعذار الواهية خلال الفترة السابقة التي لم يحصل خلالها اللاعبون علي ابسط حقوقهم المادية والمعنوية اننا علي ثقة تامة بان فريق الكرة سيكون في حالة بدنية ومعنوية جيدة قبل مواجهة اهلي شندي غدا الأربعاء كاول مواجهة تنافسية رسمية تحت قيادة الكابتن برهان تيه كما نتوقع عودة بقية المحترفين الأجانب وتحديدا الحارس جمال سالم الذي يحتاجه الفريق للمشاركة ضد اهلي شندي واكتساب المزيد من الجاهزية قبل ان يحين موعد مباراة القمة في العشرين من الشهر الجاري 
ان عودة جمال الوالي ورفاقه الكرام من الكوادر الإدارية المخضرمة والشابة في المجلس الجديد قد أزعجت كثيرا خصوم المريخ من أعضاء إعلام الكاردينال الذين ينشطون هذه الأيام بالترويج للكثير من الأباطيل والاكاذيب وتسويد مقالاتهم بادعاءات تجافي الواقع وتناقض ماهو موثق ومكتوب في ارشيف صحفهم وعلي لسان قيادات سابقة في نادي الهلال حية ترزق عرفت بالصدق والجهر بالحقيقة دون مواربة او خوف من احد واقصد هنا حقيقة الدعم الحكومي الذي يحاولون من خلاله الاساءة لجمال الوالي والانتقاص من قدر المريخ ومكانته كنادي قيادي من حقه ان يحصل علي الدعم الذي يساعده علي التمثيل المشرف للكرة السودانية طالما انه النادي الوحيد الذي حقق انجازا قاريا في تاريخ الكرة السودانية فهؤلاء عندما يتحدثون عن هذا الدعم يتناسون ان الهلال قد استفاد ايضا من مال الحكومة التي ظلت تنعم عليه في مناسبات سابقة وتواصل ذلك الدعم وزاد وكبر بأرقام قياسية في عهد لجنة الحاج عطا المنان الذي جاءت به السلطة لإدارة النادي الأزرق بعدما سلم سلفه الامين البربر مفاتيح النادي للوزارة لعجزه عن توفير ابسط مقومات العمل الكروي 
ان الحديث عن الدعم الحكومي للمريخ ليس سبة كما يظن رواد الاكاذيب والأباطيل الذين نشفق لحالهم هذه الأيام وهم يخدعون أنفسهم وجماهيرهم بقصص ساذجة وادعاءات باطلة وتهديدات خنفشارية لاتهز شعره في راس من يستهدفونهم بها لان القصد في نهاية الامر ليس الدعم الحكومي الذي يعلم هؤلاء قبل غيرهم انه حق مباح ويخرج من الدولة بالتساوي للناديين في مرات عديدة وإنما القصد من وراء هذه الحملة الشعواء ضد المريخ هي عودة جمال الوالي ولمعرفتهم بما سيقدمه لناديه حتي ينهض من جديد ويضيق الخناق علي الهلال داخل وخارج الميدان كما كان يفعل لأكثر من عشرة سنوات 
وهو عازم الان علي تقديم عمل اداري يختلف كما ونوعا عن ماقدمه للزعيم في السنوات الماضية خاصة فيما يتعلق بملف الاستثمار وتطوير أدواته لتكون قاعدة صلبة تأتي نتائجه مستقبلا لحماية المريخ وتحريره من جيوب الأفراد فكل تصريحات جمال الوالي تصب الان نحو تطوير الاستثمار والتخطيط له بمعية شخصيات تم انتقائها بدقة ولديها من الأفكار والتجارب التي سترتقي باقتصاديات النادي في المستقبل القريب 
هذا هو ماازعج إعلام الكاردينال وجعله يهزيء صباح ومساء ويوزع الاتهامات يميناً ويسارا ويهاجم السلطة السياسية والرياضية لانها استجابت لجماهير المريخ وإعلامه واعادت جمال الوالي لموقعه الطبيعي وفي هذا التوقيت بعدما ظنوا ان المريخ قد انتهي وان موسمه اصبح في خبر كان
*

----------


## kampbell

*الفريق طارق: لم يصلنا اي خطاب بخصوص قضية شيبوب 



 قال الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد رئيس  لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ انهم لم يتلقوا اي خطاب من الاتحاد العام لكرة  القدم حول رفض لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة شكوي المريخ حول تعاقد الهلال  مع اللاعب شرف شيبوب وان الاتحاد قرر اعتماد قيده مع الهلال خلال فترة  انتقالات اللاعبين التكميلية.
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

غادر الحارس جمال سالم مع بعثة المريخ لشندي بعد ان وصل الى الخرطوم فجر اليوم و يتوقع ان يشارك اللاعب في مباراة الاهلي شندي غدا في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و سيتأكد الجهاز الفني من جاهزية اللاعب في مران اليوم و في حالة وصوله للفوزمة المطلوبة سيدفع به الجهاز الفني كلاعب اساسي



لو تم اشراك جمال سالم فى المبارة يكون الجهاز الفنى قد جنى على نفسة بفتح باب الفوضى للمتمردين
ومن حق المعز محجوب ان يتمرد بعد ذلك  . . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*لو تم اشراك جمال سالم على حساب المعز محجوب فى هذة المبارة 
يكون الجهاز الفنى قد فقد المعز نهائيا  . . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين جدا ياشباب على الابدااااااااااااااااع
                        	*

----------

